# Hip Length (HL) 2013 Challenge!!



## Whimsy (Oct 14, 2012)

*YOU CAN JOIN AT ANY TIME!!*
​Anyone down in joining me?!

 *Let's get hair down to our hips in 2013!!*
​
If you're down, THANK THIS THREAD so we know you're participating (or supporting the challengers)

*Let us know:* 

 

your current hair length (include photo)

current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?)
current hair issues (dryness, breakage, etc)

current regimen and products

future regimen changes/plans (if any)
long term plan for 2013 to reach hip
post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc)
Anything else you'd like to add about your hair or length goals/plans


*This post will require* monthly check ins to let us all know how you're doing and any tweaks you've made to your regimen


*Our length checks will be quarterly* , and require photos!

*Length Check / Photo Dates*
Jan 1 2013 - Official Start date 
April 1 
July 1 
October 1 
December 31 2013 - Official End date 


 *Who's with me?! Let's do this ladies!!!*​


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 15, 2012)

*hears crickets*

ANYBODY!??!!

----------------------------------
*your current hair length (include photo)*
I'm finally back to waistlength (justabout)







*
current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?)*
Natural and will be color treated soon

*current hair issues (dryness, breakage, etc)*
post partum shedding, post partum texture changes, super dry as usual

 *current regimen and products*
weekly washing, deep conditioning, moisturizing, airdrying in a few braids, flatironing and wearing straight for the week. 
(this is my cool/cold weather regimen)
oil the ends every other night, and oil bits of my scalp that may feel itchy or dry during the week if necessary.
don't have standard products anymore now that I'm reviewing more and more new stuff.

*future regimen changes/plans (if any)*
none to speak of, I'll be doing this regi until the weather warms up in May or so of next year.
there may be a few weeks where I'll wear my hair curly and bunned up just to switch from the weekly flatironing.
oh and i'm going to start taking a multi again. I stopped after my son was born (4 months ago) and I really need to start again.
*
long term plan for 2013 to reach hip*
keeping my regimen the same, going to get a slight trim soon, 
*
post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc)*
i'm debating whether I should cut 10 inches off to donate after I reach hip, and then grow back to hip and maintain there. Or if I'll cut and keep it short for a while...or if I'll go crazy and try to get to tail bone and classic length.*

Anything else you'd like to add about your hair or length goals/plans*
Nothing much to add, I'm just hair-ADD so I'll probably want to cut or something. I'm fighting the urge to cut now so I'm just gunna color it to cure my itch for change.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Oct 15, 2012)

I'd like to join. Currently at waist length. I'll be back with more 

Your current hair length (include photo): *Just made waist length, but alas, I cannot post any pics until this HYH Challenge has finished.* 

Current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?) *Natural*

Current hair issues (dryness, breakage, etc) *Nothing too bad. My hair gets dry towards the end of the week, but I've been combating that for a while by spraying with moisturizing sprays on my ends and then putting a satin bonnet on at night*

Current regimen and products: * I wash once a week, usually on Sundays. I have been finger detangling for about 4 months now and any breakage I had has decreased significantly. I've been using the same products for months now and don't waste my time with growth aides anymore, because I'm too lazy to apply consistently. I pre-poo/finger detangle my hair prior to washing using either coconut oil and water or Tresemme conditioner to help me remove shed hairs. 

I wash with Wen cleansing conditioner (I have a few of the flavors, but have been using Wen 613 almost exclusively to cleanse my hair and scalp.). Shampoo has become all but a distant memory . I then follow up with Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioner. After rinsing that out I use Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm - my love for the past 3 years  and sit under the steamer for 20 minutes, pop on a plastic cap, and then go under the dryer for 40 minutes to an hour. This makes my hair super slick and moisturized! After rinsing with cold water, I apply a leave in conditioner (I've been using KeraCare's Natural Textures Leave-in) and MyHoneyChild's Twisting Creme to twist my hair, and then air dry - two-strand twists are my staple style. I trim when necessary, which is pretty much every day that I style my twists in a different way. I usually run my fingers up and down sections of hair to feel for any knots or crazy splits that I can trim off*

Future regimen changes/plans (if any): *I've been thing about trying buns, but if it ain't broke, don't fix it. I'll most likely keep doing what I'm doing*

Long term plan for 2013 to reach hip: *Continue washing weekly. I'm also getting better with taking my supplements (bamboo, fish oil, and a Shakeology shake everyday). I haven't used direct heat since January 2nd of this year, and don't have any plans to straighten any time soon. I'm starting up exercise again to increase circulation. *

Post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc) *I might cut to even out. Right now my hair is in a U shape and I like it. My longest layers are at waist length and the shortest are at BSL*

Anything else you'd like to add about your hair or length goals/plans:
*Very excited about this journey. I never thought I'd have hair this long. I'm pleased with myself for sticking it out!*


----------



## againstallodds (Oct 15, 2012)

You know what, I'll join! My goal length is W/hip but I want thick, even ends at that length, so I think I'd like to grow to HL and then cut to have awesome ends. I'm grazing WL now and I think i'll make WL by end of this year so I think HL at the end of 2013 is feasible.

*Current length* grazing WL




*current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?)* Mostly texlaxed, ~5 inches of bone straight ends
*current hair issues (dryness, breakage, etc)* None
*current regimen and products* Can be found here.
*future regimen changes/plans (if any)* None.
*long term plan for 2013 to reach hip * Consistently follow my regimen. Protective style like it's my job.
*post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc)* Cut to W/hip


----------



## blackindia07 (Oct 15, 2012)

Hey Whimsy girl! Id like to join...in the 4 years (I think) Ive been on this site this will be my first challenge! LOL 

*current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?)* Mostly texlaxed, ~5 minutes of bone straight ends (sorry @againtallodds I  had to steal your answer LOL) and currently 20 weeks post
*current hair issues (dryness, breakage, etc)* Had a minor set back of my own making...was using roux porosity control too often which cause major dryness and breakage. erplexed So Im starting this challenged a little thinner than usual.
*current regimen and products* I dont know that I even have one anymore since my daughters birth...I just do what I can when I can. 
*future regimen changes/plans (if any)* What Im HOPING to do is wash every 2 weeks, prepoo with avocado, coconut milk and oils, dc, rollerset, moisturize with a whipped avocado/shea butter that I made and bun.
*long term plan for 2013 to reach hip *I plan on PSing this winter for the first time ever. Ive said I was going to try it before but have never actually done it because I like my hair out. But after my setback I feel like I need to give my hair a break or Im going to have to end up cutting it off and I would HATE to have to do that so close to my goal.
*post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc)* Not really sure...I guess Ill just let it grow as long as I can maintain it.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 15, 2012)

Count me in. 

current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?)   
Natural 

current hair issues (dryness, breakage, etc) Shrinkage, tangles

current regimen 
My Reggie typically depends on how I plan to wear my hair.  When I straighten my hair I deep condition, leave in conditioner and detangle weekly and oil daily. When I wear it curly I cowash, detangle, and oil daily deep condition weekly

future regimen changes/plans (if any) 
Once I use up my stash i will be shopping around for a deep conditioner. Trimming more often

long term plan for 2013 
Find easy, flattering protective styles. 

post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc) 
Maintain


----------



## ChocoKitty (Oct 15, 2012)

Saving my spot. I've been a bit scissor happy... Will come back and edit soon.


----------



## NaturalJael (Oct 15, 2012)

Whimsy said:
			
		

> Anyone down in joining me?!
> 
> Let's get hair down to our hips in 2013!!
> 
> ...


 

[*]your current hair length-MBL



[*]current hair status (natural)

[*]current hair issues- none to report at the moment. actually, we are good right now. 

[*]current regimen and products: this will always be a work in progress:
Currently:
Wash and condition once a week
Moisturize hair at least once a week
Protein treatments every 2-3 months 
Protect styling daily
Wear protective styles majority if times. I will wear it loose in special occasions.

Products:
Wen and Wen 613
Aphogee 
Almond oil and Shea butter

[*]future regimen changes/plans (if any):
To simplify regimen and products even more if possible.

[*]long term plan for 2013 to reach hip: 
Protective styling
Exercise
Maximize protein consumption 

[*]post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc)
Eventually, I will cut my hair to a blunt cut or into very soft layers. However, I do want it to grow as long as it can.


----------



## againstallodds (Oct 15, 2012)

blackindia07 said:


> *current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?)* Mostly texlaxed, ~5 minutes of bone straight ends (sorry @againtallodds I  had to steal your answer LOL) and currently 20 weeks post[/B]



LOL @ my "5 minute" typo.


----------



## closertomydreams (Oct 15, 2012)

I would like to join. I'm correctly at full mbl. I should be waist length by December. I'll be back with pics and info.


----------



## blackindia07 (Oct 15, 2012)

THAT WAS A TYPO?!?!?!??  I thought you meant that!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 15, 2012)

Im in!! I'll be back to type everything else out after work tonite.

Long story short.......i just want to grow to hip and then i want a nice u shape trim at Whip length.

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## againstallodds (Oct 15, 2012)

blackindia07 said:


> THAT WAS A TYPO?!?!?!??  I thought you meant that!



LOLLL I'm not that clever-wish I was!


----------



## againstallodds (Oct 15, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> Im in!! I'll be back to type everything else out after work tonite.
> 
> Long story short.......*i just want to grow to hip and then i want a nice u shape trim at Whip length.*
> 
> Sent from my Teleportation Device



Same! I love U-shaped ends


----------



## blackindia07 (Oct 15, 2012)

againstallodds  If our hair is an hour our straight ends are 5 minutes!!!    See I knew what you meant before you said it!


----------



## againstallodds (Oct 15, 2012)

blackindia07 said:


> againstallodds  If our hair is an hour our straight ends are 5 minutes!!!    See I knew what you meant before you said it!



 great minds thinks alike


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 16, 2012)

blackindia07 said:


> againstallodds  If our hair is an hour our straight ends are 5 minutes!!!    See I knew what you meant before you said it!



 I love it!!

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 16, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> Im in!! I'll be back to type everything else out after work tonite.
> 
> Long story short.......i just want to grow to hip and then i want a nice u shape trim at Whip length.
> 
> Sent from my Teleportation Device




[*]*your current hair length *(include photo)
My current length is BSL...not too far from MBL.

[*]*current hair status*
My hair is natural

[*]*current hair issues*
I am having issues right now with shedding  I'm guessing its from stress.

[*]*current regimen and products:*
Every 3-4 months i seem to rotate my staples. I was loving Tresemme Naturals but my hair become over conditioned...so recently i have been using the HE Honey I'm Strong conditioner and it does help bring my hair back to life

I wear my hair in a Wash n Go 90% of the time.
-Section my hair in half
-Co wash
-Detangle with the thick conditioner and my fingers
-Reapply thick conditioner after rinsing out first application, let it sit while i shower
-Rinse well and apply leave in...or don't rinse too well and leave some conditioner in
-Rake gel through hair and go

I also bun my curls up sometimes after day 1 and can go 3-5 days before redoing my WnG.

I use shampoo every 1-2 weeks, and deep condition every 1-2 weeks as well.

I blowdry/flat iron like 3 times out the year. Sometimes i wear twists but not often.

[*]*future regimen changes/plans* (if any):

I am thinking about investing in DevaCurl/DevaCare products...my hair seems to really like that line I think once i reach WL...i'll start stretching my hair and braiding it at nite.

[*]*long term plan for 2013 to reach hip:*

Continue to wear my hair curly until it starts to become a big problem. Then i'll start either keeping it stretched or just always wear it up.

[*]*post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc)
*
I want to get to hip length just to be able to have fresh ends at whip length and maintain there


----------



## againstallodds (Oct 21, 2012)

Bumpity, bump, bump for more challenge buddies


----------



## NJoy (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm in! 



your current hair length (include photo) ~ bsl (http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v377/tonia1c/10-20-12.jpg)

current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?) ~ Natural

current hair issues (dryness, breakage, etc) ~ n/a
current regimen and products ~ cowash (suave coconut, v05 Tea Therapy, MillCreek Bioting) 1-2x wk, DC (homemade mix) weekly, airdry, m&s (Giovanni Direct, WGO), sulfur growth mix 3-5x/wk)
future regimen changes/plans (if any) ~avocado butter and reluctantly considering WEN 613 

long term plan for 2013 to reach hip ~consistent regi, proper hydration (water), ps'g (if I can get hubby off my back about wearing my hair out), Bikram yoga, clean eating (well...clean enough eating. )

post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc) ~I'll let you know when I get there but, my current plan is to grow to hip and cut back to whip. But since I won't be wearing it straight much, I may need to go longer. rolleyes

Anything else you'd like to add about your hair or length goals/plans. ~judging my first month post bc growth, I expect to maintain a good growth rate and will mainly focus on retention.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 21, 2012)

your current hair length (include photo)--*Waist length. Pic attached.*
current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?)--*Natural*
current hair issues (dryness, breakage, etc)*After taking these twists out, I have a bunch of knots-->breakage. I anticipate more dryness as I add blowdrying to my regimen. Hopefully not but if so, I will work to alleviate it.*
current regimen and products*Pre-poo and detangle with conditioner, wash once a month with a sulfate poo, condition with ORS Replenishing conditioner, follow up with French Perm stabilizer, apply leave ins, air dry in braids or blow dry(new addition starting this week), low-manipulation 100%, protective style 90% *
future regimen changes/plans (if any)*I will keep this regimen for a year. If I don't get to hip length, I know I need to switch things up*
long term plan for 2013 to reach hip*Keep up with reggie or change if hair begins to suffer, eat well, exercise*
post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc)*Maintain*


----------



## bryantgurls (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm in!

your current hair length (include photo): MBL





current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?): Relaxed

current hair issues (dryness, breakage, etc): In need of a trim, thanks to splits 

current regimen and products: Shampoo w/ Nutrine garlic shampoo and DC (ORS replenishing conditioner) once a week, moisturize and seal daily w/ Scurl and coconut/olive oil, apply sulfur mix 2x a week, tea rinse/spritz 2x a week

future regimen changes/plans (if any): Use less heat and airdry more, stop wearing my hair out soooo much... need to PS

long term plan for 2013 to reach hip: same as above

post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc): I plan to maintain a hip length


----------



## marta9227 (Oct 21, 2012)

your current hair length (include photo: at end of post) MBL 
I'm about an inch and a half to two inches longer than this, the pic was taken in July. I'm pretty close to waist length at this time, confident I'll make it by the end of 2012. I'll get a more current pic taken. 



current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?)
Transitioning 1 year post at the end of this month! 

current hair issues (dryness, breakage, etc)
A little shedding but I attribute it to my nightly application of my sulfur mix. 

 current regimen 
weekly washing, deep conditioning, moisturizing, airdrying in bands, braidout, m & s and re braid nightly. I'm a PJ so I tend to rotate products. 


future regimen changes/plans (if any)
This regi is really working for me. I've only straightened two or three times in the year I've been transitioning, I may allow myself to do so a little more often in the colder weather. 

long term plan for 2013 to reach hip
keeping my regimen the same. 

post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc)
I'll probably maintain, although who knows because at one point waist seemed so unattainable I planned to maintain there lol! My husband would like me to keep going.  No BC plans as of yet, just slowly trimming the ends off at this point. 
Yay! HHJ everyone! 



Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


----------



## marta9227 (Oct 24, 2012)

Bump! Where y'all at? Let's get some more in here!

Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


----------



## blackindia07 (Oct 24, 2012)

marta9227 said:


> Bump! Where y'all at? Let's get some more in here!
> 
> Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


 
FOR REAL!!!  the WL 2013 thread is blowing us out the water!!!  LOL

I washed and set my hair this weekend and Im SO disappointed!  Usually my hair thrives in the summer from all the deep conditioning, no heat and cowashing but thanks to 2 seperate small setbacks it feels like one big one.

In the spring I had been using too much Roux porosity control which caused dryness and breakage. But it took a while before I figured that out.  The second one...Oh I hate to say this...I think it due to my beloved coconut milk!!!    I find that after I prepoo my hair has been matted and VERY difficult to detangle even after I poo and condition.  2 weeks ago when I prepooed I was in a rush and didnt add my usual honey or coconut milk and my hair came out silky smooth!  I refused to believe it was my baby daddy coconut milk and chalked it up to the honey (i mean it is sticky right LOL).  So this week I prepooed without the honey and my hair was matted again!  OH COCONUT MILK WHY HAVE YOU FORSAKEN ME???? Im hoping that its just the brand that Ive been using...  But next weekend when I wash I wont use any at all and see what happens.

Anyway after washing and setting my hair it is noticebly thinner...at least to me.  I knew a lot of hair was coming out when I detangled but my WnGs were still full so I didnt think too much of it.  

So I will be starting this challenge...challenged.


----------



## NaturalJael (Oct 24, 2012)

blackindia07 said:
			
		

> FOR REAL!!!  the WL 2013 thread is blowing us out the water!!!  LOL
> 
> I washed and set my hair this weekend and Im SO disappointed!  Usually my hair thrives in the summer from all the deep conditioning, no heat and cowashing but thanks to 2 seperate small setbacks it feels like one big one.
> 
> ...



What brand do you use? I love coconut milk! I use Thai Kitchen . As a bonus, I let the coconut cream marinate my tresses. It makes my hair feel good and soft.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 24, 2012)

Hmm...hmm...hmmmm...



Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## marta9227 (Oct 24, 2012)

I was thinking of trying coconut milk but maybe I'll hold off till you get to the bottom of that lol

Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


----------



## blackindia07 (Oct 24, 2012)

NaturalJael said:


> What brand do you use? I love coconut milk! I use Thai Kitchen . As a bonus, I let the coconut cream marinate my tresses. It makes my hair feel good and soft.


 
That brand DEF sounds familiar...I know Ive used it but not sure if thats what Ive been using most of the summer.  I stocked up on a brand that was on sale. Will post tomorrow after I check out the fridge.

Ive been using coconut milk in my prepoo for years so Im pretty confused.  I would have never even considered that thats what it was until I left it out a couple of weeks ago and my hair was soft.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm in but wont have a starting pic until the new year when I get a fresh relaxer. At that time I will post a pic & answer the questions.


----------



## SunnyHoney (Oct 24, 2012)

I've been lurking around this thread, debating whether or not I had the gumption to join.  

But I've decided to sign on...so count me in!

your current hair length (include photo):
I'm currently WL. Photo at end if post. 

current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?) 
100% nat-U-ral! 

current hair issues (dryness, breakage, etc):
Post partum shedding like CRAZY and a 5-month old man-cub pulling and trying to chew my hair constantly. He uses my pigtails like they're bungy cords for scaling the Mommy-rock wall. 

current regimen and products:
Co-wash daily, leave-in condish, evoo, air dry 

future regimen changes/plans (if any):
In the spring/summer, I'll switch EVOO to EVCO

long term plan for 2013 to reach hip:
Hoping to get some tips here. Probably lots of bunning. 

post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc):
Keep growing until I'm HL unstreched. So I "look" HL with my WNG. Then maintain. 

Anything else you'd like to add about your hair or length goals/plans: 
Nope!  HHG


----------



## marta9227 (Oct 25, 2012)

Wow hip length unstretched? Your straight hair will be to your ankles lol!

Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm in. I will be back this weekend with pics after my texlax


----------



## SunnyHoney (Oct 25, 2012)

marta9227 said:
			
		

> Wow hip length unstretched? Your straight hair will be to your ankles lol!
> 
> Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!



Lol! A girl can dream!  

Actually, my curl pattern is pretty loose, so I'm hoping unstreched HL can be achieved by BL.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 25, 2012)

This is going to be my favorite challenge thus far.


----------



## marta9227 (Oct 26, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> This is going to be my favorite challenge thus far.



Me too! I finally feel like I'm running with the Big Girls lol!

Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 26, 2012)

marta9227 said:


> Me too! I finally feel like I'm running with the Big Girls lol!
> 
> Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!



LMBO!!! I knooooow right!!!


----------



## marta9227 (Oct 26, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> LMBO!!! I knooooow right!!!



What are you talking about? You're one of the Big Girls I couldn't wait to run with lol!

Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 26, 2012)

marta9227 said:


> What are you talking about? You're one of the Big Girls I couldn't wait to run with lol!
> 
> Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!



LOL! Yea right! You're already WL. I'm hoping to be WL by Dec. *fingers crossed*


----------



## SunnyHoney (Oct 26, 2012)

marta9227 said:
			
		

> Me too! I finally feel like I'm running with the Big Girls lol!
> 
> Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!



My sentiments, exactly!


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Oct 26, 2012)

your current hair length- *in my signature [grazing MBL?]*

current hair status- *natural*

current hair issues- *some dryness, ssk's*

current regimen and products-
*cowash 2x per week [Suave Naturals, VO5 Moisture Milks]
DC 1x per week [cholesterol]
protective styles only, mainly mini braids
clarify 1x every 4-5 weeks [Suave Daily Clarifying Shampoo, VO5 Kiwi & Lime Clarifying Conditioner, or Suave Clarifying Conditioner]
finger detangling
GHE 3x per week
LOC 2x per week
low manipulation*

future regimen changes/plans- *I will do a blow out for my curlyversary in May, and a flat ironing for either Thanksgiving or Christmas.*

long term plan for 2013 to reach hip- *continuing my regimen, but I may increase cowashing to 3x per week during the summer months*

post-hip plans- *maintain*

Anything else you'd like to add about your hair or length goals/plans-
*Happy hair growing ladies!*


----------



## tiajanae (Oct 26, 2012)

I'm so in!!!! 2013 goal is 25inches,comfortable sitting at waist!

your current hair length (include photo): *18inches*

current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?) : *natural*

current hair issues (dryness, breakage, etc): *thin ends
*

current regimen and products: *braids every 2-3months, MN mix, weekly cowash, monthly DC, MSM supplement, Hairfinity, Odorless Garlic Oil supplement, Omega 3 supplement
*
future regimen changes/plans (if any) : *none. gonna stay consistent with this until I reach my desired lenth. *

long term plan for 2013 to reach hip: *gonna stick it out with the braids for the entire year!*

post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc) : *tailbone length. thicker ends.*

Anything else you'd like to add about your hair or length goals/plans: *looking forward to making it to my goal. Even if I have to look tore up from the floor up with braids hanging like dreads. I'm doing it!
*


----------



## Diva_Esq (Oct 26, 2012)

Reserving my spot!!!! I'd like to join!

*your current hair length (include photo):* WL 
*current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?):* Natural
*current hair issues (dryness, breakage, etc):* Shedding (weather change, perhaps?), not being able to wear my hair out and curly without tangling and knots
*current regimen and products:* Regimen: I do braided wet buns daily after cowashing. Plan to try and do more wash n go's if I can get a technique down where it won't tangle and knot so much.  Occasionally, I wear my curls out. Every 12-16 weeks, I flat iron, trim and length check. Deep condition 1-4x a month. Protein (light) 1-2x a month. Rarely use shampoo. Products: Aussie Moist 3 Minute Miracle, Aussie Moist conditioner, As I Am Coconut Cowash, KKKT, Miss Jessie's Pillow Soft Curls, ORS Edge Control, Ecostyler clear gel, Joico MRB, Mixed Chicks DC.
*future regimen changes/plans (if any):* maybe slightly more flat ironing in winter once I reach WL & work on perfecting a technique for wearing my hair out and curly without so much hair lost to tangles and knots.
*long term plan for 2013:* to reach hip length
*post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc):* Maintain that length
*Anything else you'd like to add about your hair or length goals/plans:* Nope...just want it LONG! 

Starting Pic:


----------



## marta9227 (Oct 26, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> LOL! Yea right! You're already WL. I'm hoping to be WL by Dec. *fingers crossed*


 I think if I took an updated pic I am grazing, but I won't straighten til the end of the year. YOU are already there! You definitely get to claim the title of a Hair Boss lol! I've been stalking you on here  for awhile now lol.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 27, 2012)

marta9227 said:


> I think if I took an updated pic I am grazing, but I won't straighten til the end of the year. YOU are already there! You definitely get to claim the title of a Hair Boss lol! I've been stalking you on here  for awhile now lol.



We will both pray on it that we are both where we want to be by Dec.


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 27, 2012)

I'll join. Although I'm in need of a trim. 

I'll have to post a picture in the morning. Last Hip Length thread I joined everybody ended up cutting their hair. Including you Whimsy LOL but you were pregnant so I'll give you a pass. 

I'm about 1/2 inch from Hip Length. I'm going to join anyway just to see everybody's progress. Been trying to get to this goal for a VERY long time.


----------



## leiah (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm joining!  I currently have a few stetched strands at hip length but I am trimming back to waist soon.  I am going for full unstretched (2c/3a) hip length in 2013!

your current hair length (include photo): almost hip
current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?): natural
current hair issues (dryness, breakage, etc): post partum shedding!
current regimen and products:
shampoo 1x week with sulfate free shampoo
dc after shampoo
cowash every other day between shampoos 
detangle with leave ins: oil and mixed silk leave in conditioning cream
braid to air dry and seal ends with komaza scalp conditioner
protein once a week when i need it
bun with hairstick on non cowash days
clarify and henna when i get a chance
future regimen changes/plans (if any): if i ever get a job and a life  i will do wash and gos.  i hope i will not have to cowash and detangle so often once my shedding slows down
long term plan for 2013: im really going for health over length, i hope by may (1 year after giving birth) i will see lots of little baby hairs sprouting up and can thicken up my hair 
post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc): keep growing.
Anything else you'd like to add about your hair or length goals/plans: im trimming twice a year.  protective styling every day.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 27, 2012)

leiah said:


> I'm joining! I currently have a few stetched strands at hip length but I am trimming back to waist soon. I am going for full unstretched (2c/3a) hip length in 2013!
> 
> your current hair length (include photo): almost hip
> current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?): natural
> ...


 
leiah

Wha??? Cutting back to WL? PP Shedding? Huh?!  (ouch...)


----------



## beauti (Oct 27, 2012)

*can i please join this challenge? 

im grazing wl,pics in profile
my regimen changes like the wind so wont even bother posting 
my goal is to make it to wl if not by december,then by early next year. Anything after that will be amazing and if i make hl by next winter it will be quite an accomplishment *


----------



## Whimsy (Oct 27, 2012)

HEY GIRLS!!!!
Thanks for Joining!!!
We finna get it growin'!!!!

yes i said finna.


----------



## NJoy (Oct 27, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> HEY GIRLS!!!!
> Thanks for Joining!!!
> We finna get it growin'!!!!
> 
> yes i said finna.


 
  We could of been fixin ta.


----------



## marta9227 (Oct 27, 2012)

And some of you that have been there before. ( Whimsy NJoy ) don't be holding out on the HL tips and tricks lol


----------



## Pinky65 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hello everyone,

I have been subscribing to a few threads but never joined. This will be my first.
I am natural for 5 yrs, but found the natural hair forums 2 yrs ago. I have seen very good progress  with my hair since I started following the suggestions by those on the forum.  I will try to post a picture of my current length as soon as I figure out how. I will also describe my regime. All of you are so encouraging, and my hair has never been the length that it is now. 
Thank you all for your posts.

Pinky


----------



## bebezazueta (Oct 27, 2012)

Uhm  I said I wasn't joining anymore length challenges. But all of may hair inspirations are up in here. Let me see if I make it back to MBL in December first. If so, I'll be back!  LOL!


----------



## Diva_Esq (Oct 27, 2012)

marta9227 said:


> Me too! I finally feel like I'm running with the Big Girls lol!
> 
> Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


 
RIGHT! I was like Heeeeeeeeey! I'm going for HIP!?!?! I'm grown and sexy now!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Oct 29, 2012)

I am so down!

your current hair length WL
current hair status natural
current hair issues postpartum shedding and ssks, but now not as often
current regimen and products
1. I wash every 2 weeks using Shea Moisture Shampoo mixed with EVOO
2. DC with SE moisture conditioner w/ the white top
3. add KCKT as a leave in
4. Seal hair with whipped shea butter, cocoa butter, EVOO, Grapeseed oil, Jojoba oil, JBCO mix.
I do braids, twists, and buns 99% of the time. Protective styling was essential to retention.
prenatal vitamins, omega 3, Super B Complex, Biotin, garlic odorless, Vitamin C,
future regimen changes/plans DC more often
long term plan for 2013 to reach hip continue ps, dc, and s&d as needed.
post-hip plans keep growing to TBL (end goal)
Anything else you'd like to add about your hair or length goals/plans. I am looking forward to my edges coming back and the thickness to come back as well.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm an inch or less away from WL however there is no way I'm going to get to HL in a year though. My waist is a decade away from my hips. Maybe 2 years... I will stay in the challenge anyway as motivation.


----------



## beauti (Oct 29, 2012)

*pre_medicalrulz shut cho mouf! you will be hl by the summer! *


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 29, 2012)

beauti

LOL!!! 

Girl I wish! My waist is a 2 decades away from my hips.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 29, 2012)

I think my shrinkage is starting to get to me 

I blew my hair out the other nite to throw some chunky twists in. My hair feels so short!!!

But i pulled on one of the twists and paid attention to where it landed. The chunky twist reached BSL...so my hair might actually be right at MBL right now.

In my head i think im shoulder length. ::sigh:: i just hope to be near HL sometime next year. I will maintain either there or whip length by trimming an inch off every 3-6 months.

I feel like deep conditioning my hair...even tho i already did over the weekend.

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 29, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> I think my shrinkage is starting to get to me
> 
> I blew my hair out the other nite to throw some chunky twists in. My hair feels so short!!!
> 
> ...



SmilingElephant

Listen I have 32 wigs & every last one is curly. I own no straight wigs! Boooooring! My 2 aunts BC this year & now they have these cute TWA's w/ the most adorable curls! I am jealous. I'm always in the mirror looking at my NG wondering if I had curls like them. Aughh I heart curly hair but too scary to go natural because I don't want to be disappointed if my curls are not the way I like them. 

Uhmmm I have nooooo idea where I was going with this but I love the thickness of your curls LOL


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 29, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> SmilingElephant
> 
> Listen I have 32 wigs & every last one is curly. I own no straight wigs! Boooooring! My 2 aunts BC this year & now they have these cute TWA's w/ the most adorable curls! I am jealous. I'm always in the mirror looking at my NG wondering if I had curls like them. Aughh I heart curly hair but too scary to go natural because I don't want to be disappointed if my curls are not the way I like them.
> 
> Uhmmm I have nooooo idea where I was going with this but I love the thickness of your curls LOL



 Thanx!

Hey...don't be afraid to go natural...when you are positive you want to. My hair was your length when i decided i had enough of relaxing my hair...chopped off about 23 inches of hair. I too wasn't sure if i was really going to like my curls...but i do. I just wish the front would curl more tho 

I find that everybody's natural pattern fits them...even if THEY don't like it on themselves. It just came in the package of what we as individuals were born with.

ETA: Just ask my auntie BostonMaria how big of a fraidy cat i was about going natural.

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## marta9227 (Oct 29, 2012)

SmilingElephant I know what you mean about your hair always seeming shorter to you. I imposed a strict limit of 4 heat uses this year to reach my goal of waist by the end of 2012. I'm saving the last one for December 30th length check. (my avatar and siggy are from July, my last flat iron, and I'm really jonesing for heat, lol I used the first 3 up really quickly! ) anyways I pretty much bun or wear braidouts all the time, and my braidout falls to BSL. I'm grazing waist right now, but to me I'm BSL, lol. So I know December 30th will be so exciting! And then it's onward to hip in 2013! Woo hoo!

Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 30, 2012)

marta9227

........i want a BSL braidout tooo......

Lol! That's so cool tho! I was thinking about straightening in December too...but like u...I've done 3 heat passes this year. So...idk. i really want a new flat iron tho...with steam I might treat myself to one.

Im such a wash n go girl. Ppl just know me by my big curly hair now...i do wear buns too...but they are usually huge, messy, curly buns.

I rarely ever do braid/twistouts tho. My hair doesn't do well in protective styles. I can do them...but they have to be redone in a week. 

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## marta9227 (Oct 30, 2012)

SmilingElephant I'm one year post transitioning without BC so that's why my braidout is a decent length. Don't have the guts for the BC, lol!

Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Oct 30, 2012)

I don't think I will get to HL by the end of 2013, because I have 10 more inches before I get there, so I will support all of you.


----------



## Seamonster (Oct 30, 2012)

Humm, I am thinking after reading all of your post the key to long thick hair is to get pregnant. All these long haired post partum shedder up in this thread.


----------



## againstallodds (Oct 30, 2012)

My motivation for this challenge is this wonderful head of hair featured on Relaxed Hair Health, here's the link: http://relaxedhairhealth.blogspot.com/2012/09/feature-regimen-that-created-hip-length.html

That last picture  *swoons*


----------



## SunnyHoney (Oct 30, 2012)

Seamonster said:
			
		

> Humm, I am thinking after reading all of your post the key to long thick hair is to get pregnant. All these long haired post partum shedder up in this thread.



Lol!  Too funny!  I too was noticing all the "post-partum-ness" up in this thread. But before you go get knocked up for some beautiful hair,  reread that part about my 5month old swinging from my hair like it's a vine! Not cool...There's got to be a better way to grow hair that doesn't require gaining 50 lbs and committing to an 18 year-long-unpaid internship in the service industry!


----------



## NJoy (Oct 30, 2012)

Seamonster said:


> Humm, I am thinking after reading all of your post the key to long thick hair is to get pregnant. All these long haired post partum shedder up in this thread.


 
..............


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Oct 30, 2012)

I miss you guys!


----------



## brg240 (Oct 31, 2012)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I miss you guys!





I'm goign to join but i don't know where I'll be starting at until december.


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Nov 2, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> *I think my shrinkage is starting to get to me *
> 
> I blew my hair out the other nite to throw some chunky twists in. My hair feels so short!!!
> 
> ...



Does this sentiment ever go away? My classmates think I'm crazy because I swear my hair is short. I can't help it! I was feelin myself when I blowdried last week though. I was like wooow my hair really is long. But now that it's back in a bun, I feel bald.

Nevertheless, I came in to say that I think I want to get rid of my layers. They make it hard for me to bun, my braids get thin towards the end and I'm not sure if it really enhances the look of my curly styles anyway. So next year, I'll be trying to u-shape my hair up. I'll probably only trim once this month and then again early next year before the temp gets too warm and see where that gets me by the end of the year.

Glad to be with all you beautiful long-haired women. Let's grow!


----------



## blackindia07 (Nov 2, 2012)

againstallodds thanks for that link!  But it made me kinda sad cuz I think I was well on my way there until both of my setbacks this year and now..... I asked my sister to trim my hair (she has been cutting my hair for years) I dont know what happened!  I had ends that were grazing HL and she cut me back to BSL on one side and MBL on the other.  Yes...you read correctly...my hair is crooked.  

So my first setback earlier this year made my hair thin.
My second setback made me thinner.
And my third just knocked me back to the lenghth I was 3 years ago.

I just dont know what to do anymore....


----------



## Jewell (Nov 2, 2012)

Ive been lurking about this thread for months now admiring all the gorgeous hair you ladies have.  Hoping to be HL next Dec. Pending no setbacks, and praying PP shedding does not rear its ugly head, I think I can make it.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 2, 2012)

blackindia07 said:


> @againstallodds thanks for that link! But it made me kinda sad cuz I think I was well on my way there until both of my setbacks this year and now..... I asked my sister to trim my hair (she has been cutting my hair for years) I dont know what happened! I had ends that were grazing HL and she cut me back to BSL on one side and MBL on the other. Yes...you read correctly...my hair is crooked.
> 
> So my first setback earlier this year made my hair thin.
> My second setback made me thinner.
> ...


 
Oh wow. I feel your frustration. The only thing to do is keep moving forward. One day, you'll look back at your post and simply smile. You'll be back in no time.  But you know this already. Still worth saying...for the now.


----------



## blackindia07 (Nov 2, 2012)

NJoy said:


> Oh wow. I feel your frustration. The only thing to do is keep moving forward. One day, you'll look back at your post and simply smile. You'll be back in no time. But you know this already. Still worth saying...for the now.


 

NJoy thank you.  You know Im annoyed but really not mad.  Im in NY and I know too many ppl that lost so much during Sandy last weekend that I feel REAL petty complaining about my hair.


----------



## NJoy (Nov 2, 2012)

blackindia07 said:


> @NJoy thank you. You know Im annoyed but really not mad. Im in NY and I know too many ppl that lost so much during Sandy last weekend that I feel REAL petty complaining about my hair.


 
Yeah. A storm like that really puts things into perspective.  Glad that you're ok.  I'm from NJ and had never even heard of hurricanes until I moved to Florida. My heart goes out to those who lost so much.  It's only stuff but, getting the resources released to replace the stuff becomes the next nightmare. I continue to pray for all affected.


----------



## blackindia07 (Nov 2, 2012)

Seriously...its humbling.  But I wont go off topic anymore.  I should post pix of my crooked hair that my sister insists is even just one side is more relaxed than the other.  and yes she really did say that!  LMAO


----------



## NJoy (Nov 2, 2012)

blackindia07 

Looking forward to seeing your pics.  I'm already trying to deal with the thought of your hair being cut.  But, I'm sure it's in enviable condition so, bring on the pics.  

Oh, and a regi, please.  You're avi pic is stunning!


----------



## blackindia07 (Nov 2, 2012)

NJoy  Here you go!!!  Everytime I look at these pix I cant help but smfh.

Eta: I just got off the phone with my sister and told her that I posted a pic of my hair on the site & she was too thru! She got all indignant...and said its te last time she cuts my hair if I'm going to make fun of the cut. And how it's my fault for rushing her oh and it because I haven't relaxed my hair in 6 months. All I can do is laugh because I can believe that I am the one walking around with crooked hair but she's the one that's upset! She needs to be happy that I'm taking it as well as I am because had this been 2 years ago....


----------



## NJoy (Nov 2, 2012)

blackindia07 said:


> @NJoy Here you go!!! Everytime I look at these pix I cant help but smfh.


 
Oh yeah. I see what you mean.   Even so, it looks very healthy. Just a small adjustment and you're on your way. You still have gorgeous hair.


----------



## SunnyHoney (Nov 3, 2012)

blackindia07 said:
			
		

> NJoy  Here you go!!!  Everytime I look at these pix I cant help but smfh.



Aww, sweetie, I so feel your pain and I'm sorry for your setback.  I have to say, though, what is a setback to you is the GOAL of many of us on here. Your hair looks so luscious and thick and healthy...and it's still SO long!  But I know that from where you came from it  still feels like crap to be cut against your will!  I'm glad you have such a sunny and healthy attitude about it. I'm in an area that got hit bad by Sandy too, and you've got it right, sis!

I think your sister's reaction is normal. I'm sure she feels awful and doesn't know how to express it so it surfaces as indignation and defensiveness. My sister does the same thing when she's wrong and feels bad!  

Just know, as NJoy put it, your hair is still enviable, and let's be honest, that's really why we're all growing all this hair, right? To be the envy of others! LOL (only kinda joking...)


----------



## blackindia07 (Nov 5, 2012)

SunnyHoney Thank you so much!  that really was very sweet of you.  Yeah we focus on our hair a lot here and after spending so much time, effort and energy on it its easy to get caught up but sometimes you have to take a step back and look at the bigger picture. And because of that my sister will live to see another day!  LOL

I sent the first pic to my sister last week to show her my hair.  This morning she sent me this pic of Chelsea Handler and asked me if I noticed anything.

I said oh ish...you cut chelseas hair too????


----------



## Lucia (Nov 5, 2012)

*current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?)*
Natural, sometimes use cassia

*current hair issues (dryness, breakage, etc)*
fall shedding stopped, recently trimmed 1/4 inch off ends. 

*current regimen and products*
AO: HSR, WC, GPB, for Cowashes and leave in, other leave ins for winter Blensblend 3-1 conditioner and butter to seal. Curly styling: kinky curly Knot today and curling custard, and/or eco styler gel. 

*future regimen changes/plans (if any)*
no just sticking to what works. 

*post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc)*
I plan to maintain at HL depending on how much curly shrinkage I still have, I want APL-BSL curly and I have shrinkage, so I don't know how long it will be straight for that maybe I'll have to grow to TL but HL straight with thick healthy ends  is my dream hair. 

*Anything else you'd like to add about your hair or length goals/plans*
no that's all.

my updates are in my fotki link in album updates 2012-2013 
I'm MBL almost WL.about 3 inch away  (ETA: took out tape measure to correct length)


----------



## NJoy (Nov 5, 2012)

blackindia07 said:


> @SunnyHoney Thank you so much! that really was very sweet of you. Yeah we focus on our hair a lot here and after spending so much time, effort and energy on it its easy to get caught up but sometimes you have to take a step back and look at the bigger picture. And because of that my sister will live to see another day! LOL
> 
> I sent the first pic to my sister last week to show her my hair. This morning she sent me this pic of Chelsea Handler and asked me if I noticed anything.
> 
> I said oh ish...you cut chelseas hair too????


 
 She should be ashamed of herself. It's not the same.  Chelsea's has front layers the same length as the other side.  If she brings more of hair from behind over her right shoulder, it will be the same length as the left. She tried it tho. 

Ah well.  Like I said.  Just a small adjustment and you're back on track.


----------



## SunnyHoney (Nov 5, 2012)

blackindia07 said:
			
		

> I said oh ish...you cut chelseas hair too????



Too funny! Girl, she was just hookin you up with that celebrity style! LOL


----------



## blackindia07 (Nov 6, 2012)

NJoy said:


> She should be ashamed of herself. It's not the same. Chelsea's has front layers the same length as the other side. If she brings more of hair from behind over her right shoulder, it will be the same length as the left. She tried it tho.
> 
> Ah well. Like I said. Just a small adjustment and you're back on track.


 
Yeah she sure did try!  LOL 

Small adjustment my left toe!  I REFUSE to go back to full bsl...Im rocking my crooked hair until I hit hip length!  Well at least all my straight relaxed ends are gone...  LOL



SunnyHoney said:


> Too funny! Girl, she was just hookin you up with that celebrity style! LOL


 
mmmmmhhhmmm....now er'body gonna be rockin it!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 12, 2012)

Can't wait to start this challenge on a fresh relaxer.


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 12, 2012)

Can people still join? Im not the best at checkin back in but this 1 should be easy for me to remember because its my final goal length.


----------



## blackindia07 (Nov 13, 2012)

So I did a quick wash this weekend and planned on trying a braidout but didnt have the time.  So instead of my usual wash and set, I washed, air dried and flat ironed for the first time.  I dont understand how ppl do this on a regular basis and still have healthy hair.  I felt like I was frying my hair!  I vow to NEVER flat iron my entire head again.  Its ok for touch ups now and then but I just dont see how that can possibly be healthier than roller setting.  I have never been one to have "greasy" looking hair but yesterday I must have used half a jar of coconut oil trying to protect my hair. If I dont have time to rollerset or braid out I will just stick to a wng.


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 13, 2012)

hair length: WSL(the picture was taken last week right after I got my hair colored and about 1 inch trimmed). 

current hair status: Natural with color 

current hair issues: Dry scalp 

current regimen and products: Through the holidays, I'm going to flatiron and deep condition every 2 weeks. I do not use heat in between washdays. I wear it in a bun unless I'm going out then I let it down. I add a little bit of olive oil to my ends and moisturize my scalp every couple days. 

future regimen changes/plans: After the flatiron regimen, I'm going back to my usual regimen of bunning/braidout once/twice a week 

post-hip plans: I plan to maintain at hip length unless I crave more length... I cannot imagine dealing with hair longer than HL.

Additional: About my color, it's not bleached, it's lifted with developer. I got it done at the salon. It's paul mitchell color.


----------



## SunnyHoney (Nov 13, 2012)

blackindia07 said:
			
		

> I dont understand how ppl do this on a regular basis and still have healthy hair.  I felt like I was frying my hair!  I vow to NEVER flat iron my entire head again.



I know, right?  It feels almost abusive. 

I can't swear off the flat iron for good because I'm too impatient to roller set, but I def don't do it more than 3 or 4 times a year anymore.  There used to be a time I didn't even think twice about it. Now it's kinda scary...smelling your hair, hearing it crackle!   

Any roller setting pointers you could share. I've tried but can't get a good outcome. 

Oh, and since you've already done the dirt, post some pics of your press!


----------



## blackindia07 (Nov 14, 2012)

ManeStreet said:


> hair length: WSL(the picture was taken last week right after I got my hair colored and about 1 inch trimmed).
> 
> current hair status: Natural with color
> 
> ...


 
ManeStreet BEAUTIFUL HAIR!!!  I remember when mine used to look like that!    Before it became the thin, crooked, hot mess it is today.  LOL



SunnyHoney said:


> I know, right? It feels almost abusive.
> 
> 
> SunnyHoney Abusive is right!!!  I wanted to hold my hair and apologize...I felt like I violated it after all its already been thru.  LOL
> ...


----------



## rachelpierre7385 (Nov 14, 2012)

If I reach full brastrap length by the end of this year, I can hopefully make it to hiplength. I know that sounds impossible but me being a short person my bra to my hip is about 6 to 7 inches apart. So I believe with the help of the Lord this can happen. We shall see. I will also post pics to track my progress.


----------



## SunnyHoney (Nov 14, 2012)

ManeStreet, GORGEOUS hair!!!  Love the color. Never heard of developer, is that a healthier option?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 14, 2012)

ManeStreet ur hair is thee bomb.frickincom!!!

Yall making me wanna flat iron! I'll do mine next month. I believe im MBL now. Im hoping for HL by May or June 2013. 

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 14, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> ManeStreet ur hair is thee bomb.frickincom!!!
> 
> Yall making me wanna flat iron! I'll do mine next month. I believe im MBL now. Im hoping for HL by May or June 2013.
> 
> Sent from my Teleportation Device



Ive been on cloud 9 since I got it flatironed. It feels so good to enjoy my length & actually be able to see it.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 14, 2012)

Don't do it to me!^^

Im obsessed with Deva products right now....... so tomorrow i think im gonna buy a big bottle of the OneCondition and a regular size of the NoPoo and maybe the ultra defining gel. I just love their stuff!!

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## blackindia07 (Nov 15, 2012)

SunnyHoney  As far as rollersetting tips... Tip #1 which is by far the most important....PATIENCE PATIENCE PATIENCE!!!!  LOL  Ive been setting my own hair since I was about 14 and to this day if Im in a rush it wont come out right.

2nd if youre going to flat iron/blow dry/curl it after it afterward it doesnt have to be perfect. But if youre not following up with anything and you want a nice smooth result then you need to either brush or use a fine tooth comb (GASP) before rolling each section.  The way your hair is rolled is how its going to dry...so if it isnt flat and smooth against the roller it wont dry flat and smooth.

3rd I like to roll over because I think that it straightens my roots better (I try not to follow up with anything after I rollerset...depending on how many weeks post I am I may straighten the roots in the front some)

Thats about it!


----------



## SunnyHoney (Nov 15, 2012)

blackindia07, Thanks for the tips! So by "rolling over" do you mean like when you first place the roller it is on top of the section of hair? Or vice versa?  

 I think you hit the nail on the head with that first ingredient...patience. I have absolutely none! 

When I've roller set in the past I've always taken them out to check if their dry and end up effin' up the whole thing! 

But now I'm motivated to give it another go! Got a corporate event next week so I'll roller set for that. I'll post pics if it comes out ok. But if y'all don't see my pics, y'all will know I failed!


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 15, 2012)

RAnT: I'm exhausted or dry, itchy, flakey scalp. Darn it. Ever since I moved back to Maryland from Cali, I can't shake these scalp issues. It's crazy because Cali is way drier than MD but I only have these issues here. It's driving me crazy. Even when I was doing my co-wash twice a week regimen by day 3 my scalp was getting itchy and flakey already. I'm getting frustrated at this point.

I know I need to drink more water. Will uping my water intake help scalp issues? I think I need to address it from the inside out. Help!!

3 days ago I started taking a teaspoon of EVOO orally. Now I'm upping it to a tablespoon. Maybe this will help. My diet could be alot better too. Grrrrrrrr....


----------



## blackindia07 (Nov 15, 2012)

SunnyHoney i roll my hair towards the front of my head as opposed to the back.  If you roll your hair back then you get a big bump at the root from the hair going up over the roller rather than under it.  So if you do it that way then you should section off a piece of hair, comb or brush smooth (I know thats a no no but i do it) pull the hair up and back, put the roller at the end of your hair and roll forward.  By pulling the roller back some your roots should be straighter after you pin the roller in.  

To check if your hair is dry just pull a small portion of hair loose from the roller without pulling the whole roller out.  sometimes you have to wait until the hair cools down a little because if its warm and its just a little damp you might not feel it.  (kinda like when you take clothes out of the dryer lol)  If its still damp then go back under for another 15 minutes or so.  Then the next time you go under the dryer stay for the initial amount of time you went under plus extra 15 mins.  So that way you dont have to test you know your hair will be dry.  But you will have adjust the time as you hair get longer and/or fuller.

Also do you pin the rollers to each other or at the root?


----------



## blackindia07 (Nov 15, 2012)

ManeStreet said:


> RAnT: I'm exhausted or dry, itchy, flakey scalp. Darn it. Ever since I moved back to Maryland from Cali, I can't shake these scalp issues. It's crazy because Cali is way drier than MD but I only have these issues here. It's driving me crazy. Even when I was doing my co-wash twice a week regimen by day 3 my scalp was getting itchy and flakey already. I'm getting frustrated at this point.
> 
> I know I need to drink more water. Will uping my water intake help scalp issues? I think I need to address it from the inside out. Help!!
> 
> 3 days ago I started taking a teaspoon of EVOO orally. Now I'm upping it to a tablespoon. Maybe this will help. My diet could be alot better too. Grrrrrrrr....


 
hhmmmm....Ive never really had scalp issues so Im just guessing here. Are you using any new products? Have you tried an ACV rinse?


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 15, 2012)

blackindia07 said:


> hhmmmm....Ive never really had scalp issues so Im just guessing here. Are you using any new products? Have you tried an ACV rinse?


 
No I'm using the same products that I've always had a good history with. I've never done a ACV rinse. What does that do? clarify the scalp?


----------



## SunnyHoney (Nov 15, 2012)

ManeStreet said:
			
		

> RAnT: I'm exhausted or dry, itchy, flakey scalp. Darn it. Ever since I moved back to Maryland from Cali, I can't shake these scalp issues. It's crazy because Cali is way drier than MD but I only have these issues here. It's driving me crazy. Even when I was doing my co-wash twice a week regimen by day 3 my scalp was getting itchy and flakey already. I'm getting frustrated at this point.
> 
> I know I need to drink more water. Will uping my water intake help scalp issues? I think I need to address it from the inside out. Help!!
> 
> 3 days ago I started taking a teaspoon of EVOO orally. Now I'm upping it to a tablespoon. Maybe this will help. My diet could be alot better too. Grrrrrrrr....



You might have hard water. I was in Nor Cali, now I'm east coast.  The climate was drier there, but I've found the water to be harder here. Hard water leaves limescale and calcium deposits on just about every surface, perhaps even your scalp. It's just a thought.  

Investing in a water softener is an expensive way to test the theory, but if you do invest in one, and it turns out hard water wasn't the cause of the scalp issue, you'll probably still appreciate having  soft water because it just feels better, in my opinion.


----------



## SunnyHoney (Nov 15, 2012)

blackindia07 said:
			
		

> SunnyHoney i roll my hair towards the front of my head as opposed to the back.  If you roll your hair back then you get a big bump at the root from the hair going up over the roller rather than under it.  So if you do it that way then you should section off a piece of hair, comb or brush smooth (I know thats a no no but i do it) pull the hair up and back, put the roller at the end of your hair and roll forward.  By pulling the roller back some your roots should be straighter after you pin the roller in.
> 
> To check if your hair is dry just pull a small portion of hair loose from the roller without pulling the whole roller out.  sometimes you have to wait until the hair cools down a little because if its warm and its just a little damp you might not feel it.  (kinda like when you take clothes out of the dryer lol)  If its still damp then go back under for another 15 minutes or so.  Then the next time you go under the dryer stay for the initial amount of time you went under plus extra 15 mins.  So that way you dont have to test you know your hair will be dry.  But you will have adjust the time as you hair get longer and/or fuller.
> 
> Also do you pin the rollers to each other or at the root?



Got it!  Whew, thanks!  Ok, now I'm getting a little excited to try my set!


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 15, 2012)

SunnyHoney said:


> You might have hard water. I was in Nor Cali, now I'm east coast. The climate was drier there, but I've found the water to be harder here. Hard water leaves limescale and calcium deposits on just about every surface, perhaps even your scalp. It's just a thought.
> 
> Investing in a water softener is an expensive way to test the theory, but if you do invest in one, and it turns out hard water wasn't the cause of the scalp issue, you'll probably still appreciate having soft water because it just feels better, in my opinion.


 
You know what I think you are on point with this. I've heard people mention that about the water but somehow I didn't make the connection. I'm originally from Cali and when I lived there I didn't even need to lotion. But I have constantly battled dry skin and dry scalp since I've been on the east coast. I thought it was just because of the winter but it happens pretty much year round but in the winter it's even worse. 

I'm wondering if taking coconut oil supplements will lubricate me . I can't take fish oil, it makes my face break out horribly.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 17, 2012)

I've had bangs for years & I'm starting to think the front of my hair will never get long enough. smh


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Nov 18, 2012)

Recent length check. I am about 1" for the longest layer to reach HL. So I think I will be HL early 2013 and full HL late 2013


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 19, 2012)

ShawnC

Dang girl! Didn't you just get MBL like yesterday?! You go huuuunnnnyyy!!


----------



## karenjoe (Nov 19, 2012)

I want in.... I will post photos after I relax this weekend.....

everybody's hair is so pretty & healthy....... 
you can see where some of the members hair go thru a slow phase too....


----------



## Carrie A (Nov 19, 2012)

OK I'll join.  I'm in W'Hip 2013 too but wth

*your current hair length (include photo):*I'm currently just grazing WL. (see siggy)
current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?) 
natural

*current hair issues* (dryness, breakage, etc):

Breakage with thin ends. Not moisturizing enough. Also thinning at the hairline.

*Current regimen and products*:
I sort of fell out from a regimen which may be the problem.  I'm inconsistent.
I'm just rotating the conditioners I use when I wash.

*future regimen changes/plans (if any*):

Main thing is trimming every 8-10 weeks.  I also plan to use a protein conditioner more often.  not sure about other changes yet.

*long term plan for 2013 to reach hip*:

Honestly, I probably won't reach hip because I want a fuller hemline so I'll be trimming often.  Still, I'm curious to see how much progress I will make. 

*post-hip plans *(maintain? keep growing? cut? etc):

Hard to know, if I ever do reach hip I might be inclined to grow on.

*Anything else you'd like to add about your hair or length goals/plans*: 
Just that I'm proud of my efforts thus far.


----------



## karenjoe (Nov 19, 2012)

blackindia07 said:


> Seriously...its humbling.  But I wont go off topic anymore.  I should post pix of my crooked hair that my sister insists is even just one side is more relaxed than the other.  and yes she really did say that!  LMAO



what? lol you trusted her for yrs? 
.... oh well gotta find some or dust your ends yourself...

I would like to see your crooked hair..... 
maybe she cut the side shorter that grew faster?......


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 23, 2012)

Okay so.....

Im a pedestrian. I catch buses...and i feel some kind of way about wearing my straight hair down on public transportation. Im thinking about flat ironing my hair next month...but i know I'll just feel weird on the bus.

Anybody comfy with catching public transportation with their hair down?

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 23, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay so.....
> 
> Im a pedestrian. I catch buses...and i feel some kind of way about wearing my straight hair down on public transportation. Im thinking about flat ironing my hair next month...but i know I'll just feel weird on the bus.
> 
> ...



I never caught a bus but I'm curious to know why you would feel uncomfortable?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 23, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I never caught a bus but I'm curious to know why you would feel uncomfortable?




I'm honestly somewhat a self-conscious person....always have been. I have issues with ppl staring at me and its even worse when random jerks try to holla...you'd probably pass right by me on the street bc i always wear sunglasses to kinda hide from the world (plus my eyes are sensitive to the sunlight)...

I LOVE my long hair...but i hate when ppl get ignorant and want to stare and not blink or look away for a second or sometimes try to touch it...so i usually just keep my hair curly or in a bun...which itself is huge.

Those of you who really know me know that i deal with anxiety issues...so lately it has been a struggle. I just wondered if i was the only one thinking like this.

Don't mind me i'm just a wee bit


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 24, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> I'm honestly somewhat a self-conscious person....always have been. I have issues with ppl staring at me and its even worse when random jerks try to holla...you'd probably pass right by me on the street bc i always wear sunglasses to kinda hide from the world (plus my eyes are sensitive to the sunlight)...
> 
> I LOVE my long hair...but i hate when ppl get ignorant and want to stare and not blink or look away for a second or sometimes try to touch it...so i usually just keep my hair curly or in a bun...which itself is huge.
> 
> ...



Ahhhhh I actually can understand this! I'm the same way so I get you. At first I assumed you were worried some idiot on the bus would chop off your hair or something. I always assume to the extreme. LOL


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol! I feel better now  i do sometimes worry about an idiot with scissors.

But the staring thing...i just... ugh!

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 24, 2012)

so I realized that I have to start back up with my sulphur mix on my Scalp. I stopped oiling my scalp earlier this year and that must be why I'm having these dry scalp issues. I started back using Claudies elixir. maybe the sulphur will help me with some growth too


----------



## MsAminta (Nov 25, 2012)

Not joining but looking on to see your beautiful progress ladies!

Hey ManeStreet I had similar issues after moving from AL to So Cal (but from MD). I found out that I have both very hard water AND highly chlorinated water. You should look up the info for your area. I got a sprite shower head filter and my hair, scalp, and skin has improved moisture-wise.


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 25, 2012)

MsAminta said:


> Not joining but looking on to see your beautiful progress ladies!
> 
> Hey ManeStreet I had similar issues after moving from AL to So Cal (but from MD). I found out that I have both very hard water AND highly chlorinated water. You should look up the info for your area. I got a sprite shower head filter and my hair, scalp, and skin has improved moisture-wise.



Thank you. I'm thinking I really need to do that. This dry scalp is not cute. Its got me paranoid that people will see lil flakes in my hair. Its all just a hott mess.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 25, 2012)

Adding DH.  He will probably hit full hip length in 2013. 

Sorry, photo is huge.  Link: http://goingnaturaltransitionington...t/uploads/2012/11/long-locks-waist-length.jpg

Tail bone length is the current length, but a little longer in some places

He is natural, locs

Dryness is an issue, he uses the steamer 

His products consists of whatever I give him, right now Organicals Deep Conditioning Creme, Ojon shampoo and Ojon conditioner.  The salon uses Sebastian Molding mud on his locks most often, and he prefers it over other stylers.

His regimen changes when I don't like a product on my hair and pass it on.

He wants to cut his hair once it hit full hip length, probably to tail bone though.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 25, 2012)

I shampooed, detangled and deep conditioned today. I love wash day!

I put my curls into a bun after airdrying for a while...looking forward to my midweek co-wash with my no-poo 

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## leiah (Nov 25, 2012)

naturalmanenyc nice!  my husband has long locs and uses all of my products too.  He keeps stretching out my bonnets and shower caps lol


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Nov 26, 2012)

leiah

DH has been really happy with the shower caps we purchased.
I did a blog post about them here: http://goingnaturaltransitionington.../shower-caps-do-you-need-a-larger-shower-cap/


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Nov 28, 2012)

Think I'm gonna relax next week for a starting pic...


----------



## blackindia07 (Nov 28, 2012)

karenjoe said:


> what? lol you trusted her for yrs?
> .... oh well gotta find some or dust your ends yourself...
> 
> I would like to see your crooked hair.....
> maybe she cut the side shorter that grew faster?......


 
My sister has been cutting my hair since I was a kid. She has cut me shorter than I wanted in the past but has never given me a bad cut...this was the first time.


----------



## tamm (Nov 28, 2012)

HI  I would like to join

*your current hair length:*   WSL
*current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?)*   NATURAL
*current hair issues (dryness, breakage, etc)*    NONE
*current regimen and products:* 1x Month: Hot Oil Treatment, Shampoo, Deep Condition, Protective Style Products:  Lekair Cholesterol, Aussie 3 min, Sunflower Oil/Coconut Oil/Almond Oil, Organix Argan Oil treatment, Aphogee 2 step, Aphogee Shampoo
*future regimen changes/plans (if any)*  None this regimen has gotten me to WSL will Continue until I hit HL
*long term plan for 2013 to reach hip:*  Protective Styles: Wigs, Quick Weaves, Braids, Twists
*post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc)* Once I grow to HL Maintain and trim every month for fullness.  Will finally wear hair out, deep condition and style every 1-2 weeks
*Anything else you'd like to add about your hair or length goals/plans* NONE

Please excuse the pics I do not know why they are turned to the side


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 29, 2012)

I have to admit that I'm feeling nervous about making hip length. I am actually doubting if it's possible for me to make it. I don't know why I'm so nervous. I need to get my head in the game


----------



## Pinky65 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hello,

I going to try to post my regime:
I co-wash 1-2 x a week. I recently have been using "As I am coconut wash" and I love it. I love the slippage it gives my hair so that finger detangling is easier. I try to deep condition every week, either over night or under the hair dryer. I have also been using the LOC method with shea leave in moisturizer and olive oil, and then a braid on each side. I love the way my hair come out! It takes two re-braids to stretch it to maximum, which now reaches BSL on braid outs. I haven't flat ironed yet, but plan to in December. Will post pics. I think I am grazing WL at this time. We will see!


----------



## Pinky65 (Dec 2, 2012)

Dc'ed today and used my new chi wet to straight flat iron which I loved!!!! May have to trim ends. Don't think I will make waist length this month


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 15, 2012)

*sprinkles fairy dust on hair* Runs to mirror. Shoot! Still not HL. *sucks teeth* Braids hair back up.


----------



## GinnyP (Dec 15, 2012)

Nothing to do with hair but your little baby is so cute so precious!!!!!! You need to put him in commercials, so cute!!!!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 19, 2012)

Where is everybody? Please don't let this be another dead thread. smh


----------



## NJoy (Dec 19, 2012)

^^^ IKR?! Welp. I just did an overnight DC last night an am about to try Shea Moisture Curling Souffle on recommendation of @nakialovesshoes. Other than that, nothing new to report.

I'm not planning to flat iron anytime soon. I'll probably do a stretched length check at the end of the year and that will serve as my starting pic for 2013. I'm excited about 2013 tho. I'm ready to get back to Long Hair Diva status.


----------



## ManeStreet (Dec 19, 2012)

NJoy said:


> ^^^ IKR?! Welp. I just did an overnight DC last night an am about to try Shea Moisture Curling Souffle on recommendation of @nakialovesshoes. Other than that, nothing new to report.
> 
> I'm not planning to flat iron anytime soon. I'll probably do a stretched length check at the end of the year and that will serve as my starting pic for 2013. I'm excited about 2013 tho. I'm ready to get back to Long Hair Diva status.



I like the curling souffle but be Very light handed with it.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 19, 2012)

ManeStreet said:


> I like the curling souffle but be Very light handed with it.


 
ManeStreet

Thanks, Girl.  But why?  Crunchy? Mushy? Greasy? Details please. TIA


----------



## ManeStreet (Dec 19, 2012)

NJoy said:


> @ManeStreet
> 
> Thanks, Girl. But why? Crunchy? Mushy? Greasy? Details please. TIA


 
NJoy

It'll make it greasy, flat, coated & weighed down. Almost like that greasy & heavy look jerry curls had. Mind you, my hair can take Alot of product & oil before it looks greasy but with this product less is the way to go.

I really like it but I suggest start light then add more if you need to.

Are you going to layer it over other products?


----------



## beauti (Dec 19, 2012)

*I'm still here.... Been hiding my hair under a wig and hat. Don't know about wl by end of this year  my hair' s goin through a tantrum right now, not satisfied with any products and breaking off. Every time I touch it I get itty bitty hairs in my hand!  might have to relax sooner or somethin *


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 19, 2012)

beauti said:


> I'm still here.... Been hiding my hair under a wig and hat. Don't know about wl by end of this year  my hair' s goin through a tantrum right now, not satisfied with any products and breaking off. Every time I touch it I get itty bitty hairs in my hand!  might have to relax sooner or somethin



beauti
Oh noooooo @ the breakage. Think it might be trim related since its itty bitty hairs? How many weeks post are you?


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 19, 2012)

OK I'm considering this my official start for 2013. 
I'm going to be washing/DCing/straightening every week or every other week (depending on what free time I have) up until May or June. Then I'll start wearing my hair curly again. I'm sure I'll be having some "off" weeks where I'll go curly before may though...
During those weeks I'll just do updos as usual. No wash n gos until deep into summer, or when my postpartum shedding stops...whichever comes first!


----------



## beauti (Dec 19, 2012)

*pre_medicalrulz yes girl it just might be that time to trim seeing as I have not done so in over 6mos  but in my defense the only reason I haven't trimmed in so long is because I did a very thorough section by section search and destroy. oh well, I' mma do it in time for starting pics. oh and I' m only like 12wks post*


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 19, 2012)

^^^^ Ahhh gotcha! Ok. You should be ok after the trim then.


----------



## hannan (Dec 19, 2012)

I'll join! 

*your current hair length (include photo)* WL straightened, APL unstretched. Can't include a photo because I cover my hair. 
*current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?)* Natural
*current hair issues (dryness, breakage, etc)* My hair is dryyyyy 
*current regimen and products* Wash and deep condition weekly. Wear braidout buns throughout the week. Moisturize most days - if I can remember.  Maybe this contributes to my dryness. :scratchch . I also henna every week if I have it. My recipe is somewhere floating in some henna threads. 
*future regimen changes/plans (if any)* Nope. I figure what's working will hopefully take me to HL
*post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc)* I won't know until I get there but I think I'd like to get to TL so I can blunt cut my hair to HL straightened. Ideally, I'd love my hair to be at MBL when it's slightly stretched (twist/braid outs). 
*Anything else you'd like to add about your hair or length goals/plans* Nope. Can't wait to get to growing.


----------



## NJoy (Dec 19, 2012)

ManeStreet said:


> @NJoy
> 
> It'll make it greasy, flat, coated & weighed down. Almost like that greasy & heavy look jerry curls had. Mind you, my hair can take Alot of product & oil before it looks greasy but with this product less is the way to go.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, girl. I plan to put it ontop of my leave in. I probably won't have time to do it until later tonight. I'm not really planning to wear my hair out with it. I'm hoping it locks in moisture and gives me some bling, as I've heard it does.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 19, 2012)

*your current hair length (include photo)* I'm right at WL. I guess it's possible for me to make it to hip length by the end of 2013, if I play my cards right.

This was taken a few months ago but I'm about at the same place 






*current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?)* natural
*current hair issues (dryness, breakage, etc)* dryness, itchy scalp
*current regimen and products*

I've kind of been doing whatever, lately  But my usual regimen has been shampoo (about) every 2 weeks, deep condition, seal with oil, twist. Spritz as needed with moisturizing spritz. Wear twistout for a few days to a week, then repeat. I will be wearing my twists and twist outs in updos or buns. Trim as needed.

*long term plan for 2013 to reach hip* Leave my hair alone. Keep hair twisted or I may dawn some wigs again. Especially when I get the urge for straight hair. 
*post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc)* Dunno. One of these days, I'd like to BC again.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 20, 2012)

^^^ Welcome! You're almost there lady!


----------



## ManeStreet (Dec 20, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> OK I'm considering this my official start for 2013.
> I'm going to be washing/DCing/straightening every week or every other week (depending on what free time I have) up until May or June. Then I'll start wearing my hair curly again. I'm sure I'll be having some "off" weeks where I'll go curly before may though...
> During those weeks I'll just do updos as usual. No wash n gos until deep into summer, or when my postpartum shedding stops...whichever comes first!



Whimsy

What month did you do your blunt cut when you got rid of your V shape? Your hair grows like crazy. Wowzers.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 20, 2012)

KCcurly omg i feel like such a lousy forumfriend! I didn't realize you were preggified!! CONGRATS a million times over!!!! Are you ready for this lil bundle?!



ManeStreet said:


> @Whimsy
> 
> What month did you do your blunt cut when you got rid of your V shape? Your hair grows like crazy. Wowzers.



You mean the SL/APL cut? That was july or august of last year. I cut it blunt at the bottom but with layers throughout.
I trimmed about an inch in April of this year but that's it. I could use a good trim. Maybe in January to start the year off right.


----------



## ManeStreet (Dec 20, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> KCcurly omg i feel like such a lousy forumfriend! I didn't realize you were preggified!! CONGRATS a million times over!!!! Are you ready for this lil bundle?!
> 
> You mean the SL/APL cut? That was july or august of last year. I cut it blunt at the bottom but with layers throughout.
> I trimmed about an inch in April of this year but that's it. I could use a good trim. Maybe in January to start the year off right.



Wow u grow super fast.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 20, 2012)

Whimsy LOL!! Nolan is very disappointed that you ignored him!  I'm very ready for him and this will be my last little one!


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 20, 2012)

KCcurly said:


> @Whimsy LOL!! Nolan is very disappointed that you ignored him!  I'm very ready for him and* this will be my last little one*!



heard that one before!!!

Nolan I'm SO SORRY!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 20, 2012)

ManeStreet said:


> Wow u grow super fast.



preggo hormones!!!


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 20, 2012)

Whimsy said:


> preggo hormones!!!



Yep! My hair really flourished while I was pregnant. My growth was insane. Now, afterwards my hair was falling out from pp shedding  but before then was like wow! Especially how thick my hair got.


----------



## Whimsy (Dec 20, 2012)

KCcurly said:


> Yep! My hair really flourished while I was pregnant. My growth was insane. Now, afterwards my hair was falling out from pp shedding  but before then was like wow! Especially how thick my hair got.



the shedding and bald edges is the worst!!! my hair is so thin now.erplexed


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 21, 2012)

I have 6 inches to HL. Yah I'm going to need all of 2013 to get there or possibly graze it.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 21, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:
			
		

> I have 6 inches to HL. Yah I'm going to need all of 2013 to get there or possibly graze it.



You can do it!!


----------



## BonnieB (Dec 21, 2012)

Idk how far I am from hip length but I definitely want to reach it soon (hopefully in 2013).


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 23, 2012)

BonnieB

Your hair is so silky w/ so much shine! What products are you using? Are you also using Roux?


----------



## hannan (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi ladies ! Wash day yesterday/today. I notice some very loose ends. Nothing that a good aphogee 2 step treatment and a slight trim can't fix!

I think I'm going to quit straightening for good. My strands are too fine and susceptible to heat damage, no matter what the temperature is. Plus I hate the feeling of fearing water on my hair.


----------



## beauti (Dec 23, 2012)

*okay sooo....gonna have to bow out of this one   Last night was wash day and the plan was to flat iron today and then trim. Below is my flat ironed result. I made WSL     BUT them ends, boyyyy....them ends had tah go!  So I had my boyfriend chop chop  Told him to make it blunt and he shole did  Almost passed out when I saw the results  Welp, I'm at APL now but I'm happy with my healthy hair.  *


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 23, 2012)

beauti

OMGeee you were so brave! It looks sooooo good & healthy & most def strong!


----------



## beauti (Dec 23, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @beauti
> 
> OMGeee you were so brave! It looks sooooo good & healthy & most def strong!


 
* girl thats because you weren't in the room when he was snipping away. I kept telling him NO NEVERMIND!! then OK DO IT! I'M GONNA DIE!!  but once it was over, I calmed down. No more itty bitty hairs when i touch my head *


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 23, 2012)

beauti said:


> girl thats because you weren't in the room when he was snipping away. I kept telling him NO NEVERMIND!! then OK DO IT! I'M GONNA DIE!!  but once it was over, I calmed down. No more itty bitty hairs when i touch my head



LOLOLOLOLOOOO! I could imagine! Loloo.  Its gonna retain so much better. I was once told there are strength in numbers.


----------



## Charla (Dec 23, 2012)

beauti said:


> *okay sooo....gonna have to bow out of this one   Last night was wash day and the plan was to flat iron today and then trim. Below is my flat ironed result. I made WSL     BUT them ends, boyyyy....them ends had tah go!  So I had my boyfriend chop chop  Told him to make it blunt and he shole did  Almost passed out when I saw the results  Welp, I'm at APL now but I'm happy with my healthy hair.  *



I'm not even in this challenge, and that's not even my head, but I think I just felt a tear roll down my cheek!


----------



## beauti (Dec 23, 2012)

Charla said:


> I'm not even in this challenge, and that's not even my head, but I think I just felt a tear roll down my cheek!


 
*aww girl! trust me it was a long time coming! Thats what I get for putting it on the backburner. My hair has not been happy lately and all I did was ignore her. She showed me! Anytime I thouched my head, combed my hair, whatever, i would have itty bitty hairs all over my hand, my comb, the bathroom sink and floor  Enough was enough. Now lets hope she grows in peace *


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 24, 2012)

Starting pic...


----------



## mayoo (Dec 25, 2012)

*your current hair length (include photo)*

BSL  

*current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?) *
Natural 

*current hair issues (dryness, breakage, etc)*
Dryness  

*current regimen and products*
Co-wash and DC once a week 
Detangle in shower
Apply leave-in
Style for the week 
That's it  

Products:
Tesco Smooth Coconut Conditioner 
AO GPB
EVOO
Giovanni Direct Leave-in 
Honey

*future regimen changes/plans (if any) *
Try and wear more updos
Make sure to wash every week 

*long term plan for 2013 to reach hip *
Plan to wear PS 100% of the time

*post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc) *
Keep growing!

*Anything else you'd like to add about your hair or length goals/plans*
I'll work hard to keep my hair moisturised at all times


----------



## regina07 (Dec 25, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz-- again you have amazing retention!  You look WSL to me.  (can i say congrats yet?)

Hip in 2013 -- I know you'll do it.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 25, 2012)

regina07 said:


> pre_medicalrulz-- again you have amazing retention!  You look WSL to me.  (can i say congrats yet?)
> 
> Hip in 2013 -- I know you'll do it.



Lol!! Thank you! Yes I'm grazing WL.  I'm claiming it. LOL


----------



## regina07 (Dec 25, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Lol!! Thank you! Yes I'm grazing WL.  I'm claiming it. LOL


 
I knew it!  I knew you'd do it.  CONGRATS!   Can't wait to congratulate you on HL next year.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 25, 2012)

regina07 said:


> I knew it!  I knew you'd do it.  CONGRATS!   Can't wait to congratulate you on HL next year.



Lololoo thanks! You're so sweet.


----------



## blackindia07 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey ladies....Havent posted here in a while.  I did a braid out for the first time ever about a month ago and have been wearing them since.  Though I like the way it looks I feel like I have to rebraid my hair every night and Im not really sure how long Ill be able to keep that up...  Anyone have any tips they can share???

Also I will have my sister take pix this weekend for my official start up pic.


Hip length we're coming for you!!!  See you in 2013!!!!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Dec 28, 2012)

Straightened my hair today. Made WL but refuse to show my fat back lol But by the next length check my back WILL be ON POINT! Either way, sorry for the brown sweater. I trimmed today as well and put it in a couple bantu knots so might post that pic when I take them down.







Haven't decided on a regimen yet but I need to switch things up next year.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Dec 28, 2012)

^^Omg!!! Congrats lady!!!

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## againstallodds (Dec 29, 2012)

pre_medicalrulz your hair is lovely!!!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Dec 29, 2012)

againstallodds said:


> pre_medicalrulz your hair is lovely!!!!!



againstallodds

Thank you!


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jan 1, 2013)

Alright I've FINALLY come up with a regimen! Pre-poo and detangle, wash, condition, air dry in braids bo-weekly. Wear in braidout for a few days and then bun or wig the rest of the days. Moisturize daily and straighten monthly (wear straight for 5 days). I'll probably start twisting again in April and will come back to change my reggie.


----------



## lolascurls (Jan 1, 2013)

*your current hair length (include photo)*
Mid-back length. *

current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?)*
Natural

*current hair issues (dryness, breakage, etc)*
Dryness is my current hair issue. 
*
current regimen and products*
Moisturize hair with a spray twice a day
Protective styling currently: in Havana twists currently

*future regimen changes/plans (if any)*
May wear more buns soon. 
In Summertime, I would like to try rocking twistouts and braidouts more
I also want to try mixing some whipped shea butters to use on my hair. 
Also need to perfect mud-wash formula that I like. 

*long term plan for 2013 to reach hip*
Prayer and consistency. 

*post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc)*
Grow, grow, grow to tail bone... a girl can dream right! 
Anything else you'd like to add about your hair or length goals/plans


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 3, 2013)

Checking in. Yes I know its only the 3rd of Jan but I'm checking in anyway. LOL! With that said, I have nothing new to report. (giggling) Rocking my bob wig until 8 weeks post & will wear hair down for a week then back in a wig for another 8 weeks. I will continue to do this until I am able to ween myself off wigs.


----------



## blackindia07 (Jan 3, 2013)

Ladies I dont know what to do...my hair seems to be getting thinner and thinner.  I know some of it is due to the PJ in me...I keep experimenting.  But now Im wondering if some of it isnt due to the fact that I am 33 weeks post.  Maybe I should just end this stretch...IDK  

Im getting my hair done this weekend and I have to admit Im scared to see it...


----------



## ManeStreet (Jan 3, 2013)

blackindia07 said:


> Ladies I dont know what to do...my hair seems to be getting thinner and thinner.  I know some of it is due to the PJ in me...I keep experimenting.  But now Im wondering if some of it isnt due to the fact that I am 33 weeks post.  Maybe I should just end this stretch...IDK
> 
> Im getting my hair done this weekend and I have to admit Im scared to see it...



Could it just look thinner because of the difference between the two textures?


----------



## blackindia07 (Jan 4, 2013)

ManeStreet said:


> Could it just look thinner because of the difference between the two textures?


 
ManeStreet...no I wish it were only that.  Most ppl dont see it but I do.  My hair is significantly thinner than it was this time last year.  I have posted about my 2 setbacks, one from using Roux porosity control too often and the second from a particular brand of coconut milk that was making my hair mat.  But because I am constantly trying new things it took a while for me to figure out the culprits in those 2 instance and by the time I did they had done a good amount of damage followed by a HORRIBLE haircut I got from my sister.

Ive been wearing braidouts for the last month trying to give my hair a break from heat while being able to moisturize constantly (I dont PS).  Though I like the way it looks Im not certain that braidouts are really a good option for me either.  I feel like my hair tangles a lot and I hear constant snapping as I rebraid (which I do every night).  

I am in the middle of a long term stretch debating on going natural depending on how things go.  But now Im not sure...


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 4, 2013)

blackindia07

Can you tell me more about your setback with Roux? I'm asking because I used it for the 1st time last week and was debating how often I should use it. Right now I'm deciding once after every relaxer. Today I took my hair down and saw little breakage. Haven't seen that in over a year. so I was thinking protein overload because I used the Roux right after a protein treatment. Any thoughts?


----------



## blackindia07 (Jan 4, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> @blackindia07
> 
> Can you tell me more about your setback with Roux? I'm asking because I used it for the 1st time last week and was debating how often I should use it. Right now I'm deciding once after every relaxer. Today I took my hair down and saw little breakage. Haven't seen that in over a year. so I was thinking protein overload because I used the Roux right after a protein treatment. Any thoughts?


 
pre_medicalrulz the first time I used it I saw huge difference in my hair...it was shinier, looked healthier and was "heavier".  So I figured if it did all that using it one time...imagine what it would do if I used it every week right???  WRONG!  My hair started getting very very dry and was breaking but it took a while for me to figure out why.  I was using it too often...and I have not used it since.  LOL  

Ill probably start again but only every couple of months.  HTH


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 4, 2013)

blackindia07 said:


> pre_medicalrulz the first time I used it I saw huge difference in my hair...it was shinier, looked healthier and was "heavier".  So I figured if it did all that using it one time...imagine what it would do if I used it every week right???  WRONG!  My hair started getting very very dry and was breaking but it took a while for me to figure out why.  I was using it too often...and I have not used it since.  LOL
> 
> Ill probably start again but only every couple of months.  HTH



oh wow! Thanks for that. I will monitor my usage from here on out. Thanks!


----------



## blackindia07 (Jan 4, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> oh wow! Thanks for that. I will monitor my usage from here on out. Thanks!


 
pre_medicalrulz no prob...but there are some women here that use it weekly and had no problem with it...so I guess it depends on how porous your hair is...


----------



## Nix08 (Jan 5, 2013)

blackindia07 said:


> Ladies I dont know what to do...my hair seems to be getting thinner and thinner.  I know some of it is due to the PJ in me...I keep experimenting.  But now Im wondering if some of it isnt due to the fact that I am 33 weeks post.  Maybe I should just end this stretch...IDK
> 
> Im getting my hair done this weekend and I have to admit Im scared to see it...



I would end the stretch.... also do you find that it's shed hair?   If so tea rinsing may help.


----------



## blackindia07 (Jan 5, 2013)

Nix08 said:


> I would end the stretch.... also do you find that it's shed hair?   If so tea rinsing may help.



I don't think it's shed so much as broken hair.  I know I should just texlax but I feel like to texlax after all of this would have made everything I went thru for nothing. Talk about cutting off your nose to spite your face....


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 5, 2013)

blackindia07 said:


> ManeStreet...no I wish it were only that.  Most ppl dont see it but I do.  My hair is significantly thinner than it was this time last year.  I have posted about my 2 setbacks, one from using Roux porosity control too often and the second from a particular brand of coconut milk that was making my hair mat.  But because I am constantly trying new things it took a while for me to figure out the culprits in those 2 instance and by the time I did they had done a good amount of damage followed by a HORRIBLE haircut I got from my sister.
> 
> *Ive been wearing braidouts for the last month trying to give my hair a break from heat while being able to moisturize constantly (I dont PS).  Though I like the way it looks Im not certain that braidouts are really a good option for me either.  I feel like my hair tangles a lot and I hear constant snapping as I rebraid (which I do every night).*
> 
> I am in the middle of a long term stretch debating on going natural depending on how things go.  But now Im not sure...



How did you wear your hair before trying the braid outs? Flatironed?


----------



## blackindia07 (Jan 5, 2013)

Washed and set 1x a week. I really feel like that's what I should go back to but I was looking for a something else because maintaining that has been Difficult. I'm having a hard time setting my own hair since its it's texlaxed now it's not as easy to detangle and set and also because its longer. Oh and let's not forget how time consuming it is...


----------



## QueenAmaka (Jan 5, 2013)

Alright alright alright!! I am in! 

Waist length will not be long enough for me (although when I started my ultimate goal was APL 


*our current hair length (include photo)* 
MBL (see siggie)

*current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?)* 
relaxed

*current hair issues (dryness, breakage, etc) *
none thank god  

*current regimen and products: *
Relax minimum of 12 weeks max of 16 weeks with Optimum no lye, sulfur oil (liquid gold and green magic), conditioners (Aubrey Organics, biolage, organix, amla masks, moisturize and seal daily, wigs beginning at 6 - 8 weeks post, hair vitamins when I remember

*future regimen changes/plans (if any):* 
will be incorporating more tea rinses; also will be doing some experimentation with cayenne pepper 

*long term plan for 2013 to reach hip*
consistency

*post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc)* 
maintain at hip 

*Anything else you'd like to add about your hair or length goals/plans*
Still pinching myself that Hip Length is a real possibility in my future. 3 years ago I would have never thought my hair would be the length it is now


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 5, 2013)

Im still in...just went and bought some Dominican rinse out conditioners.  Deep conditioned my hair today after shampooing it and doing a good detangling.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 5, 2013)

blackindia07 said:


> Washed and set 1x a week. I really feel like that's what I should go back to but I was looking for a something else because maintaining that has been Difficult. I'm having a hard time setting my own hair since its it's texlaxed now it's not as easy to detangle and set and also because its longer. Oh and let's not forget how time consuming it is...



blackindia07

ARe you still transitioning? If so then it sounds like you should go back to what had been working all through your transition, don't give up it's not easy.  Jumping on every bandwagon and switching products constantly a la PJ is the worst thing you can do while transitioning, it's also just bad news in general when growing out your hair too cause you have no idea what's causing problems with your hair.  You know this already but it needs repeating your natural hair reacts differently to the same products as your relaxed hair does. 

If you can give me some details about what you've been doing? Start from wash/co-wash to condition to styles, including product names any heat used caps dryers steamers. 

About Roux porosity control it's best used when you need to restore the pH balance in your hair thus reducing the porosity and giving your hair back that heaviness then leave it on the shelf, if it's used too much like protein treatments it can harm your hair. It should only be used when you need it.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 6, 2013)

Co washed with Baba de Caracol rinse...i loved the slip!


----------



## mayoo (Jan 7, 2013)

Checking in: Just ordered the Bee Mine Luscious Balancing Moisturizer and juicy Spritz 

I've been looking for a good moisturizer and leave-in since my HJ began back in 2009, so I hope they are as great as everyone says..... They better be for £30


Plus, since I'm back to college tomorrow I'm gonna use it as a chance to start increasing my water intake, back to my usual litre a day. 

Also thinking of how I can narrow down my whole regimen to only about five products if I can; trying to keep it simple. I know it's gonna be difficult but it's gotta be done


----------



## ChocoKitty (Jan 7, 2013)

ChocoKitty said:


> Saving my spot. I've been a bit scissor happy... Will come back and edit soon.



I was supposed to add a pic and etc but forgot before the installing of my yarn twists. Plus, I pulled out the scissors again so I'm going to sit this one out for a moment.   Attaining and maintaining healthy waist length again will be my personal challenge for June 2013. But I'm still cheering y'all on from the sideline!


----------



## Jewell (Jan 7, 2013)

Still hanging in there...I'm 5 weeks post baby and no postpartum shedding at all, thank God! Doing low-manipulation big time...PS'ing around the clock like I usually do but now its even more for convenience than before. Skin and scalp are a bit dry so Im increasing my fish oil, cod liver oil, and doing HOT's. I believe that with careful attention and my 98% of the time PS'ing routine, I can definitely make HL this year! Happy hair growing to you ladies!


----------



## marta9227 (Jan 7, 2013)

Claiming waist. I was solidly there but I had to trim some thin ends as I'm going on 15 months post. Should probably trim more and even out, but... No lol! The ends I kept are healthy. So anyways, officially grazing, but I claim grazing lol. On to hip baby! 



Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 8, 2013)

marta9227 said:


> Claiming waist. I was solidly there but I had to trim some thin ends as I'm going on 15 months post. Should probably trim more and even out, but... No lol! The ends I kept are healthy. So anyways, officially grazing, but I claim grazing lol. On to hip baby!
> 
> Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!



Yessssss! Go girl! Congrats


----------



## mayoo (Jan 8, 2013)

The EVOO pre-poo bun I will be wearing until tomorrow afternoon when I wash my hair (pic) 



Also, does anyone else's scalp itch in the few days after they've washed it with shampoo?? 

It's been happening to me over the last couple of years... i think I'm allergic to Jason's Shampoo (staple)  because I really can't stop scratching . But it's the only shampoo that I've found that gets my hair REALLY clean

Gonna try something new tomorrow and see if that works


----------



## regina07 (Jan 9, 2013)

O Lawd!  I shouldn't be allowed near a laptop.  I'm posting comparison pics and I'm gonna hurry up because it's taken me way too long to get this far!

#1 11/11.  4 months after joining LCHF
#2 02/12.  good condition after consistent DC'ing, baggying and ps'ing
#3 02/12.  
#4 10/12.  After 4-5" trim.  Was grazing hip but had to get rid of the fried ends
#5 01/13.  Starting pic for 2013.  Heading back toward HP, TBL and (maybe) classic

Some changes for 2013
No elastics for my bun or ponytails.  I think they may cause mid-strand breaks and I seem to have a lot of them

DC'ing weekly with Chi Deep Brilliance conditioner.  My hair is loving protein right now

Flat ironing every other week.  As much as I love my curls, my strands are too fine.  I can't keep up with the SSK.

Baggying nightly and seal ends with vaseline.  I'm trying heavy duty sealing because my hair laughs off creams and oils.

Not gonna lie -- I wish I were further along in my hair journey; wish my hair was thicker but you know what?  it is what it is.  I neglected it for 6 months and my retention shows.  

It's all about re-committing to a consistent basic routine of moisturizing, sealing and trimming.  

Here's to HL in 2013!


----------



## ManeStreet (Jan 9, 2013)

mayoo said:


> The EVOO pre-poo bun I will be wearing until tomorrow afternoon when I wash my hair (pic)
> 
> Also, does anyone else's scalp itch in the few days after they've washed it with shampoo??
> 
> ...



No I dont itch after shampooing. If anything it stops the itchies.


----------



## mayoo (Jan 9, 2013)

ManeStreet said:


> No I dont itch after shampooing. If anything it stops the itchies.


 
I'm pretty sure I was wrong now  I think it was the new deep conditioner I got  I've washed my hair again and the itchy scalp is completely gone


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 9, 2013)

Wearing my hair out today in a braidout. Will wash on Friday & back under the wig it goes. Ok. Carry on.


----------



## ManeStreet (Jan 9, 2013)

Im so unmotivated. Maybe I should buy a wig. Im bored of my hair. Im in a slump.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jan 9, 2013)

Ive just been doing daily water rinses and putting in my leave in conditioner and gel.


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Jan 9, 2013)

Opps wrong thread lol


----------



## ManeStreet (Jan 9, 2013)

Ongoing to do a new hair style tomorrow & its gonna be Super easy. Its a spin on a hairstyle my aunt would do on me when I was a kid. And it will protect my ends.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Jan 9, 2013)

Going to shampoo, dc, seal, and braid my hair up either today or tomorrow and wear a wig for awhile. I ordered one of those catherine marion wigs and it should be shipping within the week.


----------



## Jewell (Jan 9, 2013)

Shampooed and dc'd tonight, leaving in a regular conditioner under a plastic cap (Aussie Moist) to steam a bit like I always do after rinsing out my dc. Squeezed out the excess water, and applied my cream, oil, serum, and pomade to hair and ends especially. Braided into single braid to air-dry under scarf. Single braid pinned up is my PS of choice right now.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 11, 2013)

For some reason I just don't want to wash my hair.


----------



## tthreat08 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello Ladies!

I'm going to join this challenge.  I am currently waist length.  I'll come back later with a starting pic and all the pertinent information.


----------



## againstallodds (Jan 14, 2013)

Washed my hair yesterday. I've been waiting until my hair is about 80% dry before detangling it and coupled with the green tea rinses I've been doing, it's been great for my shedding. Pics are of my air dried hair and the hair I loss from detangling.


----------



## marta9227 (Jan 14, 2013)

againstallodds said:


> Washed my hair yesterday. I've been waiting until my hair is about 80% dry before detangling it and coupled with the green tea rinses I've been doing, it's been great for my shedding. Pics are of my air dried hair and the hair I loss from detangling.



Wow you're hair grows fast! It's not even bone straight and your lead hairs are already at HL (IMO). If it was flat ironed, well I'm pretty sure you're there, I mean at least grazing. I claim at grazing, lol!

Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 14, 2013)

marta9227 said:


> Claiming waist. I was solidly there but I had to trim some thin ends as I'm going on 15 months post. Should probably trim more and even out, but... No lol! The ends I kept are healthy. So anyways, officially grazing, but I claim grazing lol. On to hip baby!
> 
> View attachment 187833
> 
> Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!



ITA claim WL congrats.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 14, 2013)

I've been wearing my hair down alot lately so this week it went back to protective styles.  I'm keeping those ends tucked in to get maximum retention. I just did a S&D on some SSKs that popped up quite a few which is unusual for my hair, but I got almost all of them didn't cut into the length through.  
I haven't done an official straight length check just stretched natural hair checks put me close 2 inches to WL. From WL I only need 3 inches to graze HL or 4 inches to comfortably claim HL.

my original post: 
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=17204665&postcount=85


----------



## SherylsTresses (Jan 14, 2013)

I want to join if it's not too late.   Starting pic is in my siggy.

*your current hair length *MBL
*current hair status* Natural
*current hair issues* Weak strands due to HBP meds
*current regimen and products* Protein DCing biweekly and baggy bun
*future regimen changes/plans* None
*long term plan for 2013 to reach hip* Continue baggy bun
*post-hip plans* Keep growing
*Anything else you'd like to add about your hair or length goals/plans*  Enjoy more hair styles ala glamtwinz334


----------



## tamm (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi, checking in, I did a light flat iron to trim hair in beginning of december (Pics 1/2).  The next two pics are of my protective style until the next check in.


----------



## LaVgirl (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey, I would like to join, please!!

Current hair length:
Around 1 - 1 1/2" short of my hip bone when straightened - images attached. 

current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?)
Natural - always have been, always will be!

current hair issues (dryness, breakage, etc)
No hair issues right now.

current regimen and products
Wash/condition every 1-2 weeks. Moisturize, do some chunky twists, air dry and bun. When I remember during the week (or feel like it ) I'll rinse in the shower or spritz with water, re-moisturize, refresh front twists and re-bun. Coconut oil on the front of my scalp in the winter for dryness.

future regimen changes/plans (if any)
None. I basically do this year round, except for when my hair is straight (like now), which is usually only a couple of weeks in January.

long term plan for 2013 to reach hip
Keep on doing what I'm doing since it's worked for me so far. I do plan on trying some new things for DC (avocado, coconut milk, etc.)

post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc)
Hoping for my hair to be able to reach my bottom at the end of the year! And after that.... well, I don't cut at all so guess it will just keep growing lol.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Jan 15, 2013)

LaVgirl said:


> Hey, I would like to join, please!!
> 
> Current hair length:
> Around 1 - 1 1/2" short of my hip bone when straightened - images attached.
> ...



Love the length and thickness!


----------



## mayoo (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## againstallodds (Jan 20, 2013)

marta9227 said:


> Wow you're hair grows fast! It's not even bone straight and *your lead hairs are already at HL (IMO). If it was flat ironed, well I'm pretty sure you're there*, I mean at least grazing. I claim at grazing, lol!
> 
> Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!




marta9227 Girl I wiiiissshhhhhhhhh! Lol. They aren't lead hairs, my hair is 60% texlaxed 40% bone straight so the thicker texlaxed hair makes my bone straight ends look much thinner than they are . When straightened, everything hangs at WL.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 21, 2013)

tamm said:


> Hi, checking in, I did a light flat iron to trim hair in beginning of december (Pics 1/2).  The next two pics are of my protective style until the next check in.



tamm

Nice, looks like you're already grazing HL congrats.


----------



## marta9227 (Jan 21, 2013)

againstallodds said:


> marta9227 Girl I wiiiissshhhhhhhhh! Lol. They aren't lead hairs, my hair is 60% texlaxed 40% bone straight so the thicker texlaxed hair makes my bone straight ends look much thinner than they are . When straightened, everything hangs at WL.



So you're looking to claim HL when? Probably summer at the latest from the looks of it, with your rate of growth you should definitely have a nice healthy three inches by then. Your hair is so healthy! I admire that, because you don't sacrifice at all on health for the sake of length. I have to work on that, I think I've been known to under trim to skate in on a length goal right on time!

Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


----------



## ManeStreet (Jan 22, 2013)

I dont think Im growing. I dont think my length has changed in the past 5 months. I havent flatironed since Thanksgiving so I might be wrong.. Maybe I cant tell that its grown...


----------



## marta9227 (Jan 22, 2013)

ManeStreet said:


> I dont think Im growing. I dont think my length has changed in the past 5 months. I havent flatironed since Thanksgiving so I might be wrong.. Maybe I cant tell that its grown...



I was thinking that same thing! I think mine is growing in crazy spurts. I remember I went from APL to BSL quick, and then chilled at BSL for months. Just when I thought it wouldn't grow ever again, boom I was MBL all of a sudden. Now it seems like I've been grazing waist for months. I dunno...  Anyone else dealing with this?

Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


----------



## tamm (Jan 22, 2013)

Lucia Thank You, I thought I had to go atleast another 2-3 inches.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 23, 2013)

tamm said:


> Lucia Thank You, I thought I had to go atleast another 2-3 inches.



tamm

Maybe for full HL, but the longest section of your hair is there already maybe the sides have to catch up, but I don't think you have to be full HL to claim it So go ahead and claim.


----------



## againstallodds (Jan 23, 2013)

marta9227 said:


> So you're looking to claim HL when? Probably summer at the latest from the looks of it, with your rate of growth you should definitely have a nice healthy three inches by then. Your hair is so healthy! I admire that, because you don't sacrifice at all on health for the sake of length. I have to work on that, I think I've been known to under trim to skate in on a length goal right on time!
> 
> Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!



I'm shooting for August/September. Thank you!
I'm still working on it too, if I'm honest with myself, I could stand to trim off 1-2 inches of thinner bone straight ends but I've been cutting .5 inch every touch up instead. I'm trying to hold off on a big cut until I get to HL.


----------



## tamm (Jan 23, 2013)

From now on I am claiming it!!!! I can't wait to even up my ends.  I want a thick U not a V shape.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 26, 2013)

Still trucking along...


----------



## bigbrowneyez (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey ladies! I disappeared for a while. Life got crazy and hair took a back seat. I also got 2 nice trims over the last 6 months and thought I was gonna maintain at my current length cuz it's definitely different managing as hair grows lol though I'm more than thankful for my length. I worked hard to get here! SO I'm joining this challenge albeit somewhat late lol.   

Current length: waist Relaxed 
Supplements: One A Day vitamin 
 Reggie: Kenra shampoo and conditioner. Deep condish 1/month. 2-4 bantu knots at night to maintain hair. Relaxer every 3-4mths.   
Starting pic: 1/26/13 



Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## ManeStreet (Jan 27, 2013)

Im gettin a wig this week. Im tired & bored of my hair.


----------



## hillytmj (Jan 27, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Still trucking along...



congrats on your progress. your pics are very inspirational!


----------



## hillytmj (Jan 27, 2013)

I would also like to join. I''ll post my starting pic this weekend after I relax.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jan 28, 2013)

hillytmj said:


> congrats on your progress. your pics are very inspirational!



Thank you hun.


----------



## ManeStreet (Jan 28, 2013)

Im going to relax just my edges & kitchens this week. I decided to do it to improve my wig wearing options & blending. 

I was sick in bed with a bad cold all weekend so I watched a ton of youtube wig tutorials & wig reviews.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 2, 2013)

Hi everyone I'm IN!  

current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?)
Natural, sometimes use cassia

current hair issues (dryness, breakage, etc)
fall shedding stopped, recently trimmed 1/4 inch off

current regimen and products
AO: HSR, WC, GPB, for Cowashes and leave in, other leave ins for winter Blensblend 3-1 conditioner and butter to seal. Curly styling: kinky curly Knot today and curling custard, and/or eco styler gel. 

future regimen changes/plans (if any)
no just sticking to what works. 

post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc)
I plan to maintain at HL depending on how much curly shrinkage I still have, I want APL-BSL curly and I have shrinkage, so I don't know how long it will be straight for that maybe I'll have to grow to TL but HL straight with thick healthy ends is my dream hair. 

Anything else you'd like to add about your hair or length goals/plans
no that's all.

my updates are in my fotki link in album updates 2012-2013 
I will do an update length check soon
I'm MBL almost WL.about 1 inch away


----------



## mayoo (Feb 6, 2013)

Just bought an applicator bottle so I can put oil on my scalp. It's so dry :/


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 7, 2013)

I've been wearing my hair out a lot more lately. I better not regret it by the end of the year. I want my HL.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 11, 2013)

This thread is sooooo not bumping like the 2014 thread. Those girls are hyped!!


----------



## tamm (Feb 11, 2013)

I know I check this thread everyday for an update and there aren't any!!! I guess we are meditating our way to HL, we need silence


----------



## mayoo (Feb 11, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> This thread is sooooo not bumping like the 2014 thread. Those girls are hyped!!


 
lol, you can kick it with us over on the 2014 thread if you want to


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 11, 2013)

tamm mayoo

LMBO!!!!!


----------



## Lucia (Feb 12, 2013)

Ayurvedic oil scalp massage now


----------



## tamm (Feb 12, 2013)

So I took out my twists (I will NEVER wear these again,they are soooooo heavy) and did a deep condition with ORS Olive Oil Masque and let it airdry stretched.  I did an early length check, then its going into cornrows for the next three weeks.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 13, 2013)

tamm said:


> So I took out my twists (I will NEVER wear these again,they are soooooo heavy) and did a deep condition with ORS Olive Oil Masque and let it airdry stretched.  I did an early length check, then its going into cornrows for the next three weeks.



tamm
Looks like your grazing HL, if ou sneeze you'll be there.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 14, 2013)

lindsaywhat


----------



## Lucia (Feb 15, 2013)

Protein DC with Aubrey GPB, rinsed with HSR, sealed with coconut oil, HSR, whipped shea
4 braids. I'm going back to my baggie buns for day, and weekly DC treatments. I've been wearing my hair out too much, I need to PS to get to goal this year. 
I've been slacking on my vitamins, getting back on track with that too.


----------



## marta9227 (Feb 16, 2013)

Lucia said:


> I'm going back to my baggie buns for day, and weekly DC treatments. I've been wearing my hair out too much, I need to PS to get to goal this year.



I was contemplating going back to baggy buns for day too! I did that the first half of 2012 and had phenomenal retention. Then I wore my hair out all over the place the second half of the year with decent retention at best. I even wore it predominantly straight for the past 3 or 4 months, so I'm going to have to get Navy Seal about it to hit this goal. Definitely doing the weekly DC, I had got down to once a month on that!

Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 17, 2013)

I think we're crazy trying to grow to HL. :-/  

But yet I'm still soooooo excited!!!! LOL


----------



## marta9227 (Feb 17, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I think we're crazy trying to grow to HL. :-/
> 
> But yet I'm still soooooo excited!!!! LOL



I still can't believe I'm in this challenge with a realistic chance of achieving that goal! I started on this board a couple years ago and thought if I could just make it to APL... Those women with hair as long as ours is now, well that just seemed ridiculously impossible to me, and now I'm going for hip length, and wondering if that will be long enough for me!

Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


----------



## marta9227 (Feb 18, 2013)

I've gotta say this too. I started at shoulder length and couldn't even imagine bsl on me because I'm an inch shy of 6 ft tall! So hip length is a LOT of hair lol!

Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


----------



## tamm (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey Marta9227, I am 6ft (some argue me down that I am taller, but anyhoooo) that is why I am going to hip length and stopping there because that is A LOT of hair.  Waist length is ridiculous too (because I have a long torso), but I love it!!!!!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 18, 2013)

Woowie! Shout out to all my tall ladies!! I am 5'9 & recently discovered that WL was not enough for me so HL it is. I'm sure that has to be enough. I'm certain. *evil grin*


----------



## NJoy (Feb 18, 2013)

Hola Ladies. Feeling kinda excited tonight. I'm about to do a scalp scrub and an overnight DC. I was just thinking, we're only a month and a half into this year. You know what that means? Plenty 'o time to reach HL. I'm excited because, even tho I've been @ HL before, this is gonna be so much sweeter with natural thickness from root to tip. I can't WAIT to feel it. My transitioning hair felt like a ton of hair. This is gonna feel even thicker and heavier. 

I've been in twists for the past week or so, retwisting as needed. I've been bunning my ends and am going to go back to baggy bunning my ends. So far, so good. Crossing into mbl has me all . I guess my next short term goal is April 19th. I will have 24 months of natural hair then. Sweet!


----------



## Lucia (Feb 19, 2013)

NJoy said:


> Hola Ladies. Feeling kinda excited tonight. I'm about to do a scalp scrub and an overnight DC. I was just thinking, we're only a month and a half into this year. You know what that means? Plenty 'o time to reach HL. I'm excited because, even tho I've been @ HL before, this is gonna be so much sweeter with natural thickness from root to tip. I can't WAIT to feel it. My transitioning hair felt like a ton of hair. This is gonna feel even thicker and heavier.
> 
> I've been in twists for the past week or so, retwisting as needed. I've been bunning my ends and am going to go back to baggy bunning my ends. So far, so good. Crossing into mbl has me all . I guess my next short term goal is April 19th. I will have 24 months of natural hair then. Sweet!



NJoy
If anyone can get to HL in record time it's you, and I can't wait to see the update pics along the way. Congratz on MBL.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi tall ladies   checking in at 5'9
I got my length on lock down.  
Well I don't have to ban my flat iron b/c my maxiglide was broken while I was traveling. So no heat for me for a while.


----------



## marta9227 (Feb 19, 2013)

NJoy what's the growth benefit with the scalp scrub? Basically anything you're doing I want to do too, lol!

Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


----------



## tamm (Feb 19, 2013)

On Sunday I installed some cornrows with weave and this is my protective style for the next 2-3 weeks.  I am at WHIP length now and ladies let me tell youuuuuuuuuuu, I WILL NOT be able to wear these braids with weave ever again!!!!! I had to braid these all the way down to my pants (you know the shanae-nae look , so they are going in a bun!) just to go past my hair! So when ya'll get hip length and want some cornrows beware. Ohh and you will have bushy ends because you cant dip the weave in hot water (because your ends will  boil erplexed) or burn the ends because your hair is literally right there.   But I NEVER EVER in my life thought my hair would be too long to add extensions too, THIS IS AMAZING!!!!!    (also I got asked "why did you make your braids so long?", when I told them why the person looked at me like I had something crazy on my face)  I am going to love this long hair you guys.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 19, 2013)

^^^^ Yummy!
I should be WHip at my next relaxer in a couple of months. Can't wait!!


----------



## SmilingElephant (Feb 19, 2013)

Well....im 5'8 and a quarter. Does that make me tall? Lol


*feelin like a pipsqueak*


----------



## Jewell (Feb 19, 2013)

tamm said:


> On Sunday I installed some cornrows with weave and this is my protective style for the next 2-3 weeks.  I am at WHIP length now and ladies let me tell youuuuuuuuuuu, I WILL NOT be able to wear these braids with weave ever again!!!!! I had to braid these all the way down to my pants (you know the shanae-nae look , so they are going in a bun!) just to go past my hair! So when ya'll get hip length and want some cornrows beware. Ohh and you will have bushy ends because you cant dip the weave in hot water (because your ends will  boil erplexed) or burn the ends because your hair is literally right there.   But I NEVER EVER in my life thought my hair would be too long to add extensions too, THIS IS AMAZING!!!!!    (also I got asked "why did you make your braids so long?", when I told them why the person looked at me like I had something crazy on my face)  I am going to love this long hair you guys.



I know how you feel! I no longer wear twists n braids with extensions cuz they are too much work, and TOO HEAVY. Ive had to braid them down to my waist since 2004 when my hair has been at its longest. But im very short and petite at 5'2" (think Jada Pinkett Smith's size, though she is shorter than me).  I still want HL+ hair though...the amt of hair will not be enough for me so I plan to keep growing far longer just for shock, awe, and the helluvit! A black woman with  REAL thigh length hair she grew by hard work, diligence, and patience will be a lovely sight to behold. Ive never seen it IRL except for with locs
.
though she is shorter than me). Though Im short I still want HL+


----------



## Jewell (Feb 19, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> ^^^^ Yummy!
> I should be WHip at my next relaxer in a couple of months. Can't wait!!



GIRL! Yummy indeed! I hope to be at WHIP in April for my 5 month TU or I might wait til May (6 mos)...but prolly not cuz the NG is poppin already! Cant wait to see your next update/length comparison shot. Lawd knows I have let my fotki fall off the deep end...I hope to get it bck on track soon and will take & save pics in the meantime.

NJoy Please tell us how you like the scalp scrub. Im thinking of trying one
 by Bain de Terre, or making one myself and adding Ayurvedic powders and EO's to it (brown sugar, black walnut shells (finely crushed) or kosher salt as the exfoliant).  Off to do a black henna treatment while my baby is sleeping. Its cold n rainy out...perfect for treating the hair and scalp while reading or watching a good show. Will rinse and DC in 6 hrs.

   HHG Ladies!!


----------



## NJoy (Feb 19, 2013)

marta9227 said:


> @NJoy what's the growth benefit with the scalp scrub? Basically anything you're doing I want to do too, lol!
> 
> Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


 
@marta9227

I scalp wash to keep it clean but I do a scalp scrub periodically to exfoliate my scalp. Especially because I regularly put oils on my scalp. More info in my response to Jewell below. Also planning to update my blog with a post on my scrub/treatment.




Jewell said:


> GIRL! Yummy indeed! I hope to be at WHIP in April for my 5 month TU or I might wait til May (6 mos)...but prolly not cuz the NG is poppin already! Cant wait to see your next update/length comparison shot. Lawd knows I have let my fotki fall off the deep end...I hope to get it bck on track soon and will take & save pics in the meantime.
> 
> @NJoy Please tell us how you like the scalp scrub. Im thinking of trying one
> by Bain de Terre, or making one myself and adding Ayurvedic powders and EO's to it (brown sugar, black walnut shells (finely crushed) or kosher salt as the exfoliant). Off to do a black henna treatment while my baby is sleeping. Its cold n rainy out...perfect for treating the hair and scalp while reading or watching a good show. Will rinse and DC in 6 hrs.
> ...


 
@Jewell

I make my own using a brown sugar and olive oil base with ayurvedic and essential oils. It's a treatment/scrub actually. I add the herbs and stimulants so that it serves a dual purpose. End result is a clean, tingling, exfoliated scalp.


----------



## tamm (Feb 19, 2013)

SmilingElephant said:


> Well....im 5'8 and a quarter. Does that make me tall? Lol
> 
> 
> *feelin like a pipsqueak*



Yes ma'am welcome to the tall people club!!



Jewell I just wrote a post about this a couple of pages back, I put in senegalese twists (NEVER AGAIN).  They were so heavy because I had to braid them all the way past my butt so I could curl the ends with rods.  NEVER AGAIN!!!!!!  I had planned on doing box braids after I took the twists out, chilllleee I changed my mind real fast after the first week of those twists. I also think you will be gorgeous with whatever length of hair you want to grow it to no matter your height, but get ready for the stank faces hontteyy


----------



## Lucia (Feb 19, 2013)

tamm said:


> On Sunday I installed some cornrows with weave and this is my protective style for the next 2-3 weeks.  I am at WHIP length now and ladies let me tell youuuuuuuuuuu, I WILL NOT be able to wear these braids with weave ever again!!!!! I had to braid these all the way down to my pants (you know the shanae-nae look , so they are going in a bun!) just to go past my hair! So when ya'll get hip length and want some cornrows beware. Ohh and you will have bushy ends because you cant dip the weave in hot water (because your ends will  boil erplexed) or burn the ends because your hair is literally right there.   But I NEVER EVER in my life thought my hair would be too long to add extensions too, THIS IS AMAZING!!!!!    (also I got asked "why did you make your braids so long?", when I told them why the person looked at me like I had something crazy on my face)  I am going to love this long hair you guys.




Cant wait to have that "problem" Next time just braid your own hair like Longhairdontcare2011 does or did without weave, it's easier and healthier once your hair hits a certain length.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 19, 2013)

tamm said:


> On Sunday I installed some cornrows with weave and this is my protective style for the next 2-3 weeks.  I am at WHIP length now and ladies let me tell youuuuuuuuuuu, I WILL NOT be able to wear these braids with weave ever again!!!!! I had to braid these all the way down to my pants (you know the shanae-nae look , so they are going in a bun!) just to go past my hair! So when ya'll get hip length and want some cornrows beware. Ohh and you will have bushy ends because you cant dip the weave in hot water (because your ends will  boil erplexed) or burn the ends because your hair is literally right there.   But I NEVER EVER in my life thought my hair would be too long to add extensions too, THIS IS AMAZING!!!!!    (also I got asked "why did you make your braids so long?", when I told them why the person looked at me like I had something crazy on my face)  I am going to love this long hair you guys.



tamm
Next time just braid your own hair like Longhairdontcare2011 on YT does without weave. It's easier and healthier once your hair hits a certain length.Also a perk is that people won't even have to ask if you braids are real, they will see that it's all yours. 
doble post, the screen skipped


----------



## tamm (Feb 19, 2013)

Lucia said:


> tamm
> Next time just braid your own hair like Longhairdontcare2011 on YT does without weave. It's easier and healthier once your hair hits a certain length.Also a perk is that people won't even have to ask if you braids are real, they will see that it's all yours.
> doble post, the screen skipped



BOOM!!!!!  That is the plan from here on out.  I was using the weave so my ends would be protected.  But now I will braid with my own hair and use some mini rods at the ends to make a curl to protect them from rubbing on my clothes, sofa, etc.... and I will make sure I seal with a heavy oil!!!!!  Girl you know somebody still gonna have something to say even though no weave is in it, you will always have that one person just not believing saying "I see the weave right there you just added it to the back of the braid, why don't you take the whole braid down", you know "The Haters"


----------



## Lucia (Feb 21, 2013)

tamm said:


> BOOM!!!!!  That is the plan from here on out.  I was using the weave so my ends would be protected.  But now I will braid with my own hair and use some mini rods at the ends to make a curl to protect them from rubbing on my clothes, sofa, etc.... and I will make sure I seal with a heavy oil!!!!!  Girl you know somebody still gonna have something to say even though no weave is in it, you will always have that one person just not believing saying "I see the weave right there you just added it to the back of the braid, why don't you take the whole braid down", you know "The Haters"



 Oh I know they can't stand it when you're fabulous. 

Added to the back of the braid, come on they'd sound so desperate and reaching, see those people have to see to believe. 

I would have 1 loosish 2 strand twist braid with a ouch less mini-band at the bottom so when they say let me see if it's real, you just unravel that baby, run your hand through it, and hit them with it BAM!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 21, 2013)

Gonna stock up on some hair products on my lunch break. Haven't done that in yeeeaaars! Lately I only buy what I need.


----------



## NJoy (Feb 21, 2013)

Lucia said:


> Oh I know they can't stand it when you're fabulous.
> 
> Added to the back of the braid, come on they'd sound so desperate and reaching, see those people have to see to believe.
> 
> *I would have 1 loosish 2 strand twist braid with a ouch less mini-band at the bottom so when they say let me see if it's real, you just unravel that baby, run your hand through it, and hit them with it BAM!*


 
Lucia

Girl, ain't nobody got time fo all dat!


----------



## Lucia (Feb 21, 2013)

NJoy said:


> Lucia
> 
> Girl, ain't nobody got time fo all dat!



NJoy 
that's true  
just wearing the hair all down and swangin once in a while is enough just to see  the dumbfounded look on their faces    
I will be swangin my hair alot once I reach HL people will think I've developed a tic or something


----------



## mayoo (Feb 21, 2013)

Just used a water + conditioner mix spritz (instead of just water) on my hair with some EVOO... Felt great while I was doing it  but I'll see what it looks like in the morning...


----------



## mayoo (Feb 23, 2013)

I just did this month's length check for the Sistawithrealhair challenge  

You can watch it here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pyj23F6IDEk


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 23, 2013)

^^^ I thought that challenge was over.


----------



## mayoo (Feb 23, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> ^^^ I thought that challenge was over.


 
pre_medicalrulz

No, this one began in December and ends in June . Maybe you mean the old one???


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 25, 2013)

^^^Ahh gotcha!


----------



## mayoo (Feb 25, 2013)

what I learned about my hair this week: 

My hair doesn’t like to be ‘spritzed’. It isn’t a sufficient amount of water at all. Instead, it’s much more effective to rinse in the shower and fully saturate, before gently squeezing and then applying my leave-in.

Goodbye dry/crunchy ends!!!!!!!


----------



## mayoo (Mar 3, 2013)

What I learned about my hair this week: 
Lately, I’ve noticed that the middle of my head has been very sore and my hair had been breaking there. I didn’t understand why because I always have a high bun in the middle so it really shouldn’t be breaking there. Little did I know that I was securing my bobby pins too tightly into my scalp :/ I’ve stopped now though and now push them in and UP instead of in and DOWN into my scalp.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 3, 2013)

I have about 2.5-3 inches to go before i reach WL. I don't know if I'll make Hip but i think i have a chance at making w"hip by the end of the year. 

Hopefully i get a growth spurt this spring/summer.


----------



## eocceas (Mar 3, 2013)

*Didn't make HL in 2012 Challenge so here I am for another crack it*

*your current hair length*
*Waist length*

*current hair status (natural, transitioning, relaxed, texlaxed?) *
*Natural*

*current hair issues (dryness, breakage, etc)*
*None at the moment*

*current regimen and products*
*I wear my hair in twist or some kind of protective style 95% of the time even underneath my Betsy(wig's name) sometimes I cover the twist with her, often times I don't.*
*I prepoo before I do anything with Tresseme Naturals or GVP Matrix Biolage and EVOO. (mostly overnight)*
*I wash with Terressential Mud on or about the 1st of each mo, detangle and retwist immediately.*
*I co-wash the middle of the mo. in twist.*
*Dc after co-wash, wash or protein treatment, with Alter Ego or GVP Matrix Biolage Conditioning Balm(under steamer) or full head Baggy Method for 2-4 days under a wig or beanie.*
*Protein w/Aphogee 2 min. or Moroccan Oil Restorative Mask every other mo. or when needed*
*Leave-in with Kimmaytube recipe*
*Oil my scalp 2x/week with oil mix-1oz. Sublime sulfur to 8oz. JBCO *
*I spritz my hair 2-3x a week or when needed with 8oz spray bottle mixed w/water, lil vegetable glycerin or aloe vera juice, 2 tbl spoon EVOO and seal ends w/shea butter or JBCO*

*future regimen changes/plans (if any) *
*Back to Henna, Amla and other Ayervedic powders and oils*

*long term plan for 2013 to reach hip *
*No Heat*

*post-hip plans (maintain? keep growing? cut? etc) *
*Maintain btwn hip and tailbone*

*Anything else you'd like to add about your hair or length goals/plans*
*This month marks my 3 yr anniversary since I did my BC*


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 5, 2013)

I've been missing in this thread. I love seeing all the updates!

Here's where I am as of yesterday.






I'll be straightening tonight so I'll take a pic to show that length.

My edges are starting to grow back after all my post partum shedding, so that's a win.
My hair is as dry as ever. I'm working on it.


----------



## marta9227 (Mar 5, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> I've been missing in this thread. I love seeing all the updates!
> 
> Here's where I am as of yesterday.
> 
> ...



Your hair is awesome! It grows like weeds! Looks like you're there right?

Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 5, 2013)

Gonna get a relaxer in 2 weeks & see if I lost any progress from wearing my hair loose lately.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 5, 2013)

Im thinking about getting a rollerset and a blowout sooner than May.  I really want to wait and be surprised that i made WL. 

Its been only 3 months since the last time i straightened my hair. Im trying to wait 6 total. 

Is it a bad idea to take prenatal vitamins even tho im not pregnant? I just wanna see if they will kinda speed up my growth.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 5, 2013)

SmilingElephant said:


> Im thinking about getting a rollerset and a blowout sooner than May.  I really want to wait and be surprised that i made WL.
> 
> Its been only 3 months since the last time i straightened my hair. Im trying to wait 6 total.
> 
> Is it a bad idea to take prenatal vitamins even tho im not pregnant? I just wanna see if they will kinda speed up my growth.



SmilingElephant --Lots of ladies take prenatals for extra growth who arent preggers...I still take them and Im 3 months postpartum...they just have an extra concentration of vits for mom plus developing baby...I doubt they would hurt you (that is, of course, unless you take more than the RDA of the vit...most brands say 1 prenatal a day if it's a complete vit, some are 2  a day).


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 5, 2013)

Okay. Im gonna try some. Im about done with my Alive vites so im gonna buy some prenatals this weekend.  Im between 2 to maybe 3-4 inches above WL im just trying to get halfway there by the end of April or May.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 5, 2013)

SmilingElephant said:


> Im thinking about getting a rollerset and a blowout sooner than May.  I really want to wait and be surprised that i made WL.
> 
> Its been only 3 months since the last time i straightened my hair. Im trying to wait 6 total.
> 
> Is it a bad idea to take prenatal vitamins even tho im not pregnant? I just wanna see if they will kinda speed up my growth.



SmilingElephant

Taking pre natals is actually a good idea for hair growth cause it's a more complete vitamin for a woman than the regular ones. Also in case you're trying to get pregnant you'll be covered in that time when you don't know yet, when you really need it.


----------



## tamm (Mar 5, 2013)

I've been taking prenatals my entire hair journey!  Go for it.  I haven't straightened my hair since .................... Nov-Dec.  I want to wait until June to bust out this HL hair on emmmmm, but when I do this length check in April if I am at my Hips then flat iron here I come


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 5, 2013)

tamm said:


> I've been taking prenatals my entire hair journey!  Go for it.  I haven't straightened my hair since .................... Nov-Dec.  I want to wait until June to bust out this HL hair on emmmmm, but when I do this length check in April if I am at my Hips then flat iron here I come



So you've noticed a difference?

Which ones do you take?


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 6, 2013)

marta9227 said:


> Your hair is awesome! It grows like weeds! Looks like you're there right?
> 
> Sent from my ice cold evo 3d y'all!



Thanks but nah, I think I have like 3 inches to go maybe.
Growth I'm guessing is from preggo hormones! (note to self: whimsy, go get preggo again so you can reach classic length)


----------



## Lucia (Mar 6, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> Thanks but nah, I think I have like 3 inches to go maybe.
> Growth I'm guessing is from preggo hormones! (note to self: whimsy, go get preggo again so you can reach classic length)



Whimsy
You're almost there, I think you're closer than 3 inches though because there's always 1-2 inches hidden in stretched length that shows when you straighten. 
We'll see on the official straight hair pics. BTW don't keep us waiting too long, you can't promise pics and then put people on hold


----------



## tamm (Mar 6, 2013)

SmilingElephant, well I haven't taken any other hair pills to compare the prenatals to.  So I can't say there is a difference! I take Spring Valley prenatal from Walmart and other supplements.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 6, 2013)

Lucia said:


> Whimsy
> You're almost there, I think you're closer than 3 inches though because there's always 1-2 inches hidden in stretched length that shows when you straighten.
> We'll see on the official straight hair pics. BTW don't keep us waiting too long, you can't promise pics and then put people on hold



Well if that's the case then im closer to WL than im thinking


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 6, 2013)

tamm said:


> SmilingElephant, well I haven't taken any other hair pills to compare the prenatals to.  So I can't say there is a difference! I take Spring Valley prenatal from Walmart and other supplements.



Oh okay. But do u think they kinda sped up your growth?


----------



## tamm (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes! I know this because I went two months without taking my supplements and my growth  was less than when I took my supplements.


----------



## Ms Lala (Mar 6, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> I've been missing in this thread. I love seeing all the updates!
> 
> Here's where I am as of yesterday.
> 
> ...



My hair was super dry after the baby.  I nursed and so I think that made it worse.  My hair didn't start to get back to normal until she was about 14 months.  I feel like it's still recovering. Henna gloss on my edges really helped them fill in well and I think it also curbed my shedding.
  I'm tempted to join this challenge but I don't know that I have the time to manage hair that long.  I keep cutting my hair back to in between MBL and WL to keep it manageable.  The center is like WL and the sides are closer to MBL. I may just lurk.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 7, 2013)

Wearing my hair in an unintended braid out. No other product other than my normal m&s from last night.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 8, 2013)

Back to drop off a pic or two.

I did an unintentional braidout yesterday. Hubby was complaining that I never wear my hair out anymore. Never is such a harsh word. Why, I just wore my hair out in October. 



Anywho, I took my Celie braids out and this is what I got:







I didn't use any styling products. Just the normal m&s from the night before. I just unbraided my 5 Celie braids and started fluffing it. Tah dah! Makes me wonder how good it would look if I intended for it to be a braidout and actually used styling products. Ah well. I can't get caught up in wearing it out again. I'd like to keep it in protective styles at least until it warms up.

Oh, and I did stretch a piece for a quasi-length check. Claiming mbl.






Just thinking. A flat ironing would be amazing right now. But, naaaaah. Waiting for my birthday in June.


----------



## tamm (Mar 8, 2013)

Girl that braid out is EVERYTHING!  You D-I-D that! My mother in law always said when you do something unintentional (what ever you do) comes out amazing.  Then when you try to put your foot in it (_southern slang_), it comes out soso(_or, giving you your foot back_ ).  Anyhoo girl what are you a Gemini/Cancer.  I said the same in my previous post I want to flat iron for my birthday, which is in June, but in this April length check if my hair is HL, flat iron here I come!!!!!!!


----------



## NJoy (Mar 8, 2013)

tamm said:


> Girl that braid out is EVERYTHING! You D-I-D that! My mother in law always said when you do something unintentional (what ever you do) comes out amazing. Then when you try to put your foot in it (_southern slang_), it comes out soso(_or, giving you your foot back_ ). Anyhoo girl what are you a Gemini/Cancer. I said the same in my previous post I want to flat iron for my birthday, which is in June, but in this April length check if my hair is HL, flat iron here I come!!!!!!!


 
OMG! That's gonna be AH-mazing at Hip length!!   I can't wait for the summer. Oh and I am a cancer, btw.


----------



## mayoo (Mar 9, 2013)

Banding until tomorrow  Then I'm gonna try Teyona Paris' Award Show hairstyle for the week


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 9, 2013)

11 weeks post tmr. I just wanna relax already cause I'm bored with my hair. No fun! No fun! When heat is not an option & rollersets start to suck cause your hair is too long, sigh.... boredom sets in & the scissors look shiney tonight.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Mar 10, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> 11 weeks post tmr. I just wanna relax already cause I'm bored with my hair. No fun! No fun! When heat is not an option & rollersets start to suck cause your hair is too long, sigh.... boredom sets in & the scissors look shiney tonight.



You bet not! Please don't cut ur hair!


----------



## Seamonster (Mar 10, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> 11 weeks post tmr. I just wanna relax already cause I'm bored with my hair. No fun! No fun! When heat is not an option & rollersets start to suck cause your hair is too long, sigh.... boredom sets in & the scissors look shiney tonight.



:mob: We are coming for your scissors, go take up practicing updos that require longer hair.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 10, 2013)

LOL @ both you ladies! Ok the scissors are down....for now. *evil grin*


----------



## mayoo (Mar 13, 2013)

My hairstyle that is now gone now 

In other words, my knock-off curlformers from ebay arrived


----------



## Lucia (Mar 14, 2013)

get a bigger bun 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VP4S5Gx-txQ

braided bun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AB_kJsbPck


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 14, 2013)

Anyone scalp massage daily? Use an oil?


----------



## Lucia (Mar 14, 2013)

Diva_Esq said:


> Anyone scalp massage daily? Use an oil?



Not daily every other day, I use brhami/ and brhingaraj oil mixed together I do about 10 minutes.


----------



## LaVgirl (Mar 16, 2013)

Got my hair done by my friend http://www.youtube.com/user/KISSwithNatty/videos?view=0&flow=grid in straw curls for the first time at a hair expo we had in February. I left them in for 2 weeks but it looked like this for maybe 2-3 days lol. My hair is sooo frizzy, ugh!


----------



## brg240 (Mar 19, 2013)

LaVgirl oh wow I love it! how long did it take to do? My hair would get frizzy too.


So i found a split end that looked like a freaking tree ya'll  I'm going to wash and straighten my hair. If i wash tonight i can deep condition and hopefully dry by thursday. And maybe friday trim. I have yet to master doing my hair quickly. 

ladies how long does it take you on wash day?


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 19, 2013)

LaVgirl your hair is gorgeous. i wish it stayed cute for longer.

@ everybody - would you be interested in being featured on my blog? I"m looking for women with hair bsl or longer whether relaxed, texlaxed or natural to feature, and just ask simple questions like, what's ur regi, how long u been growin ur hair, fave products etc.

As for me: i never did straighten my hair lol. this week i hope to and i'm gunna self trim *gulp*


----------



## LaVgirl (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks brg240 and Whimsy!! It took about 3-4 hours hands-on time. She twisted and then put the straw on. I left the straws in for two days.

Oh, and that sounds like fun, Whimsy. I'm up for it


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 21, 2013)

OK I straightened last night and did 4 knots last night so I had some waves today.

I'm totally almost hip length. I think maybe I can claim it in 2-4 months? (1-2 inches) What do you think ladies?


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 21, 2013)

oh crap sorry it's so big. it doesn't look so big on the blog. i dunno...


----------



## Diva_Esq (Mar 21, 2013)

Whimsy 

I am interested in being on your blog. And you are TOTALLY hip length to me!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey girls. For all interested please send the answers to these questions as well as 3-5 pics of your hair to me at [email protected]

Tell us a bit about you: (this can be name/age/location/occupation/u can even shout out ur business or blog if you have one etc...)

What's your current hair status: (length, relaxed/natural etc)

What is your current regimen?

How long have you be on your healthy hair journey?

What is your hair goal?

What are your favorite products and why?

What one product/technique/tip has turned your hair around? (if any)

What is your #1 tip for growing long healthy hair?

Thanks so much for participating!


----------



## mayoo (Mar 24, 2013)

Tried AOWC for the first time today. Loved it! My hair feels soft and moisturised 
I think I'm going to make it a staple 
Waaaayyyy  better than AO HSR which  did asbolutely nothing for me:/


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Mar 31, 2013)

I got my relaxer & saw the breakage even more. Gotta trim them off on my next wash. Im killing my progress. Sigh...


----------



## ManeStreet (Mar 31, 2013)

I was whip now Im back to wl. Oh well. I had to trim like 2.5 inches. Boooooo.

I might need to start using a harder protein. Sumthin is off. I need to get it together.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 1, 2013)

ok so I trimmed. I'm still at waist after that Trim. Will try to do better by next relaxer.


----------



## ManeStreet (Apr 1, 2013)

Im getting box braids next week


----------



## mayoo (Apr 5, 2013)

Did a random length check yesterday... but as you guys an see, this fool was wearing te wrong type of clothing smh. Can't see anything. 
gonna re-do it in a couple of days


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Apr 8, 2013)

So I straightened my hair for a gala this past weekend. Just wanted to post since I rarely straightened. I LOVED the curls so I think I'll start straightening and curling regularly when the weather cools back down (which I don't really want to think about right now lol)

I'm still at WL. Don't expect to get to HL until the end of the year. 





I don't feel like I've retained much since my last length check in January. But I haven't been taking care of my hair really. I have a new regimen that includes washing and deep conditioning every 2 weeks (versus once a month) and I'll try to moisturize throughout the week. Hopefully this will take me where I need to be.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 8, 2013)

I think im gonna drop out of this challenge. Im scraping MBL right now. I don't think im gonna make hip length this year.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Apr 8, 2013)

SmilingElephant said:


> I think im gonna drop out of this challenge. Im scraping MBL right now. I don't think im gonna make hip length this year.



*runs into thread*
SmilingElephant, Hang in there!!! You can do it!!! Don't quit!!!!
*runs her scraping BSL tail back out of grown folks thread*


----------



## tamm (Apr 8, 2013)

Please don't give up SmilingElephant you still have 8 months to go.  Just keep those ends covered, keep PS'ing and you will be there before you know it.  Also through some MN in there that should keep you motivated if not, WE WILL


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 8, 2013)

Well...I'll keep trying hwell_

I just hate getting my hopes up so high. I've been taking prenatals for the past month hopefully that and my annual growth spurt will get me close to Hip. 

It just seems so far away.


----------



## Jewell (Apr 8, 2013)

Checking in...im 3" from HL. Will definitely make it by December, but maybe even by September. Cowashing and wet bunning. No trims in 2013 for me. Found only one split after nearly 10 months of no trims. I think that's pretty good. Thankful for that.


----------



## tamm (Apr 9, 2013)

April length, I don't know why the pics are so small if you know how to enlarge them please let me know



￼


----------



## NJoy (Apr 9, 2013)

tamm said:


> April length, I don't know why the pics are so small if you know how to enlarge them please let me know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
AAAAAND a cute little body?  Girl, you just stunted on us.  Go, girl!


----------



## tamm (Apr 9, 2013)

NJoy girrrrrrrl I didn't even think y'all could see the pictures they are so tiny I wish  I knew how to make them bigger and Thank You for the compliment!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 9, 2013)

NJoy said:


> AAAAAND a cute little body?  Girl, you just stunted on us.  Go, girl!



omg NJoy you're right! I was so mesmerized by the hair, I didn't even notice that flat belly.

Adding tamm to my "Hate on her" list. 

SMGDH


----------



## SmilingElephant (Apr 9, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> omg NJoy you're right! I was so mesmerized by the hair, I didn't even notice that flat belly.
> 
> Adding tamm to my "Hate on her" list.
> 
> SMGDH



LOLOLOL!!!!!  Stoooopppp!!! Lol


----------



## SelahOco (Apr 9, 2013)

tamm said:


> April length, I don't know why the pics are so small if you know how to enlarge them please let me know
> 
> ￼



If I had that hair and that body I would walk around just like that all the time.  Shirt always pulled up and stretching my hair with one hand.

I'd just look at people like 'deal wit it.'


----------



## tamm (Apr 9, 2013)

Whimsy don't do me, honey look at that TINY waist annnnnnnnnnnddddddddddd you JUST had a baby, Chile please!!! Thank You anyway 


SelahOco Thank You you are HILARIOUS!! now I'm trying to get over my hairarexia (I hope I spelled it right)


----------



## NJoy (Apr 10, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> omg @NJoy you're right! I was so mesmerized by the hair, I didn't even notice that flat belly.
> 
> Adding @tamm to my "Hate on her" list.
> 
> SMGDH


 
 Whimsy, you're a nut.  But I hear you tho. Makes me want to skip some meals or do some sit ups or something. Not even playin. *holding my tummy in as I type, hoping that's gonna help* 

Don't worry. I'm not hating tamm. I'm greatly Inspired....to get off my butt and do some zumba or something. You GO, girl!


----------



## tamm (Apr 10, 2013)

Ya'll just flattering me!


----------



## SelahOco (Apr 10, 2013)

I love looking at your pictures.  Women like you all are the reason why I dont think my bsl hair is long.  When I started I never thought I'd ever wanna grow past bsl, but now I look at your hair and imagine mine being as long.

Thanks for the inspiration.  I'm gonna post my hair for anyone who remembers people by hair pics rather than screen names ( like me).


----------



## tamm (Apr 11, 2013)

SelahOco, your hair is so beautiful and shiny, its so rich and lush looking.  I JUST got over my hairarexia, LOL. This is the longest my hair has EVER been (i know that's cliche, that's everyones mantra on here, but yet so true). I'm going to straighten my hair in June I cant wait to see what it looks like.  At BSL you are someone's inspiration too!!


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 11, 2013)

I have never clicked into this thread until now. I've always thought Hip length would be too much hair for me to manage. I get overwhelmed when it's waist length. So tell me, how _do_ you ladies manage so much hair?


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 11, 2013)

tamm said:


> Ya'll just flattering me!




Yeah...we don't really mean it. We're just butterin' you up before we hit you up for some cash.


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 11, 2013)

Supergirl said:


> I have never clicked into this thread until now. I've always thought Hip length would be too much hair for me to manage. I get overwhelmed when it's waist length. So tell me, how _do_ you ladies manage so much hair?




Well first off, if it wasn't for some of your products I doubt I'd be getting back to  HL.

I do find it easier to just bun it and go when it's this long, and I stretch 2 weeks between wash days when I straighten (i know, i know)

Also, despite working out and getting my roots all curly, I find that wearing it straight while it's long is just a lot easier. Less detangling etc.

I'll be cutting it off soon, so I'll be back to the footloose and fancy free way of taking care of my hair. #easybutton


----------



## SelahOco (Apr 11, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> Well first off, if it wasn't for some of your products I doubt I'd be getting back to  HL.
> 
> I do find it easier to just bun it and go when it's this long, and I stretch 2 weeks between wash days when I straighten (i know, i know)
> 
> ...



Do you straighten yourself?


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 11, 2013)

SelahOco said:


> Do you straighten yourself?



Oh hell yes. I don't want anyone near me w/ heat. There are very VERY few people I trust.

I wash DC, airdry in braids, then use my beloved maxiglide to straighten. I do slooooow passes down small bits of hair so I dont have to keep doing an area over and over.

As lil heat as possible works best for my hair health.


----------



## Supergirl (Apr 13, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> Well first off, if it wasn't for some of your products I doubt I'd be getting back to  HL.
> 
> I do find it easier to just bun it and go when it's this long, and I stretch 2 weeks between wash days when I straighten (i know, i know)
> 
> ...



Wow, that's awesome! And love the 2-week stretch. That's speaking my language!


----------



## Lucia (Apr 13, 2013)

NJoy said:


> AAAAAND a cute little body?  Girl, you just stunted on us.  Go, girl!



She sure did   



SelahOco said:


> If I had that hair and that body I would walk around just like that all the time.  Shirt always pulled up and stretching my hair with one hand.
> 
> I'd just look at people like 'deal wit it.'



tied up shirts and hair always blown out and flipping it around too. 

tamm 
way to hide your hair ...and beachbody, go ahead mammi!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 13, 2013)

Sheesh! WHip seems to be a hard length for me to get too. I'm gonna need some of 2014 to be a decent HL.


----------



## tamm (Apr 13, 2013)

Lucia, thank you

Whimsy LOL!!  I was going to be a straight natural too, but then I changed my mind when I started thinking about my workout schedule, which is 4-5 days a week so yeah, into buns my hair will be!!!

pre_medicalrulz naahhh you are just getting antsy, stay outta that hair and that dang mirror!!! You have 8 months left in this year claim it, claim it, claim it for 2013!!!! Some people might think its silly to ask God for hair, but I DID, shoot the bible say "ask and yea shall recieve", so I asked  (well it may not be that serious to you though )


----------



## hillytmj (Apr 13, 2013)

tamm said:


> @pre_medicalrulz naahhh you are just getting antsy, stay outta that hair and that dang mirror!!! You have 8 months left in this year claim it, claim it, claim it for 2013!!!! Some people might think its silly to ask God for hair, but I DID, shoot the bible say "ask and yea shall recieve", so I asked  (well it may not be that serious to you though )


 
I totally agree with you. I prayed my way to WL, so it does work. The Lord is concerned about everything the concerns us.

Great progress everyone. Very inspirational!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Apr 13, 2013)

I am checking in. I am about 1.25" away from HL and will be doing a length check this summer. I am really trying to go one full year with no heat, but we shall see. I have 4 kids, including a baby, so I am too lazy to even do my hair after taking care of my kids. Love the length checks ladies! Keep it growing


----------



## tamm (Apr 13, 2013)

ShawnC girl that is NOT laziness, 4 kids are serious, and how many of them are girls WITH hair that you have to do. Chilllllllllleeeeee that ain't called laziness thats called GETTING BROKE OFFFFFFF (something proper)!!!


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 14, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Sheesh! WHip seems to be a hard length for me to get too. I'm gonna need some of 2014 to be a decent HL.



Girl just claim it when you're barely there, like I did


----------



## mayoo (Apr 14, 2013)

*Box braids, anyone?*

I finally sat down for a whole day and did these box braids (no extensions). 
Hope to have them in for about a month  
Will continue to CW twice a week  and moisturize every-day


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Apr 15, 2013)

tamm said:


> ShawnC girl that is NOT laziness, 4 kids are serious, and how many of them are girls WITH hair that you have to do. Chilllllllllleeeeee that ain't called laziness thats called GETTING BROKE OFFFFFFF (something proper)!!!



You are right! I have 2 girls with lots of hair, so I guess I should enjoy the little time I have not doing hair. Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 23, 2013)

I can't wait for my hair to get this long! My new hair crush.


----------



## mrs.reese (Apr 23, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> I can't wait for my hair to get this long! My new hair crush.



Ummm who us this please, quick fast and and in a hurry?? I need her regi ASAP!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 23, 2013)

mrs.reese said:


> Ummm who us this please, quick fast and and in a hurry?? I need her regi ASAP!



BOL! I'm sorry. I wish I knew. I stole the pic off my fb under a page called Relaxed & Natural.


----------



## mrs.reese (Apr 23, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> BOL! I'm sorry. I wish I knew. I stole the pic off my fb under a page called Relaxed & Natural.



Aww man. I was so ready to going into stalker mode... lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Apr 23, 2013)

mrs.reese said:


> Aww man. I was so ready to going into stalker mode... lol



Lol I hear you can drag the pic into Google now & it'll populate the webpage it came from. I would do it for you but I'm on my phone.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Apr 30, 2013)

Okay I flat ironed my hair and did not do such a great job this time. Here is my length check for April. I am just grazing W'HIP length and  I am about 1.5 to 2" from HL, so Lord willing will be there by December.


----------



## NJoy (May 5, 2013)

Looks great ShawnC.  You'll be hip in no time.


----------



## ManeStreet (May 6, 2013)

I trimmed another inch. So Im still at wl. I got about an inch of growth in April while I was in my box braids. Thanks to NJoy growth oil I got an increase in growth so the trim didnt set me back. Im getting a weave this weekend & I hoping for great growth. I trimmed off 3 inches over the last few months but it was needed.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 9, 2013)

What are you ladies up too?? Any mid year updates?


----------



## SherylsTresses (May 9, 2013)

I'm getting back on track to healthy hair.  Still grazing WL (probably already there) again due to HBP meds so we'll see if I make HL by Dec 2013.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 10, 2013)

I'm curious to know if I'm still grazing WL as well. Haven't seen my length since Christmas. I'm praying there were no set backs that I haven't noticed when I get my next relaxer; which wont be for another 2 months.


----------



## ManeStreet (May 10, 2013)

Still wl. Getting weave next week. I will probably stayed weaved up through the rest of the year with a few weeks break & a trim in between. It'll be about 3 weaves thru Dec


----------



## LaVgirl (May 11, 2013)

I'm about 2" from HL, I soooo can't wait. I think I would have been further if I hadn't been so neglectful.  But I'm going to start up my daily water rinses in the shower again now that it's warmer, weekly washes, etc and hopefully it will be okay.

I purchased some products from Oyin Handmade (they were raising their prices so I wanted to get in on it before then). Anyone try their product line? I got the Poo Bar, Whipped Pudding, Shine and Define, Juices and Berries, and Burnt Sugar Pomade. This past week I only used these products (besides the S&D). I hate the Whipped Pudding for moisturizing hair. In my opinion, it doesn't at all. My hair hasn't felt soft all week, it wasn't crunchy or hard hard but it just felt dryyyyy like nothing was on it! Even with the Juices and Berries I've been spritzing on it almost every day. When I washed today, I saw quite a few ends in the tub.  I'm not a big product user but I guess I should just stick to what I know.


----------



## DoDo (May 11, 2013)

LaVgirl said:


> I'm about 2" from HL, I soooo can't wait. I think I would have been further if I hadn't been so neglectful.  But I'm going to start up my daily water rinses in the shower again now that it's warmer, weekly washes, etc and hopefully it will be okay.
> 
> I purchased some products from Oyin Handmade (they were raising their prices so I wanted to get in on it before then). Anyone try their product line? I got the Poo Bar, Whipped Pudding, Shine and Define, Juices and Berries, and Burnt Sugar Pomade. This past week I only used these products (besides the S&D). I hate the Whipped Pudding for moisturizing hair. In my opinion, it doesn't at all. My hair hasn't felt soft all week, it wasn't crunchy or hard hard but it just felt dryyyyy like nothing was on it! Even with the Juices and Berries I've been spritzing on it almost every day. When I washed today, I saw quite a few ends in the tub.  I'm not a big product user but I guess I should just stick to what I know.



When I 'm trying hit a goal...I get.*a.bit.obsessive.* So, I stick to what I know!


----------



## Jewell (May 11, 2013)

ShawnC girl you better than me. I have a 5 month old and a 4.5 yr old who will be 5 in July (2 kids) and Im exhausted all the time! My hair lives in a twist and under a scarf. Bless you for flat-ironing all that hair. I.just.cant. LOL...It's all I can do to wash/cw, apply leave-ins (LCOP/S), and let it air dry in a twist once or twice a week. Lovely hair, and I agree with tamm 

Mid-yr update...I havent done an official length check since March when I realized I was 3" from HL. Not keen on doing another until Sept. so I can see what 6 mos of progress looks like. Otherwise, my hair is doing well.


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (May 13, 2013)

Jewell said:


> ShawnC girl you better than me. I have a 5 month old and a 4.5 yr old who will be 5 in July (2 kids) and Im exhausted all the time! My hair lives in a twist and under a scarf. Bless you for flat-ironing all that hair. I.just.cant. LOL...
> 
> I know exactly what you mean. My hair stays in twists 24/7 and only felt the need to flat iron due to family pictures. There is no way I would feel like doing this being so busy with 4 kids  God is good and gave me the strength.


----------



## mayoo (May 18, 2013)

i'm in serious need of a DC right now. definately going to do one tomorrow with AOWC


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 19, 2013)

What was I thinking trying to hit HL by the end of the year.... Lol


----------



## marta9227 (May 20, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> What was I thinking trying to hit HL by the end of the year.... Lol


Aren't you hip length already? Lol

Sent from my right hand- I mean my Note 2 lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 20, 2013)

marta9227 said:


> Aren't you hip length already? Lol
> 
> Sent from my right hand- I mean my Note 2 lol



LOL!! I wish!


----------



## mayoo (May 20, 2013)

Okay, so I feel like my hair hasn't een growing too much lately which means that it's time for another personal challenge 
_*
So I hereby promise to:*_

*- Deep condition my hair EVERY wash day from now on. (probably with AOWC or AOGPB) 

- Probably twist for a week and wear a twist-out on week 2

- Baggy my twists  every night after applying coconu oil to ends *

Until the 21st of June which will be the end of the SistaWithRealHair hair challenge on youtube 

Wish me luck.... again


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (May 22, 2013)

I'm only 8 weeks post but I'm getting a relaxer anyway. I don't need it at all but I'm so bored. lol


----------



## marta9227 (Jun 14, 2013)

I relaxed at 19 months post! I just couldn't take the Chaka Khan look anymore and I was spending so much in product and losing so much hair detangling that it was like a set back every week. I love the results!

Sent from my right hand- I mean my Note 2 lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 14, 2013)

marta9227 said:


> I relaxed at 19 months post! I just couldn't take the Chaka Khan look anymore and I was spending so much in product and losing so much hair detangling that it was like a set back every week. I love the results!
> 
> Sent from my right hand- I mean my Note 2 lol



We will be waiting for pictures marta9227


----------



## mayoo (Jun 14, 2013)

Oh my goodness, in all my time using AOWC, I've never smelled anything like this... i think I was lucky before because this the two new bottles I got are FUNKY :/

I swear, this is the third worst smell I have ever come across (First is indigo, second is miso soup) 

Am I going to use these bottles?? You darn skippy I am ... since I paid for them. 

SMH


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 15, 2013)

It dawned on me the other day that it has already been 3 months since i last flat ironed my hair. At that time i was MBL...im probably full MBL now. But i don't plan on straightening again until maybe August or September. I hope to at least be WL by the end of the year.

I only say that because i have been negelecting my hair for the past two weeks. I usually co wash every other day and shampoo and deep condition on the weekend. But i started slacking on that and just started shampooing, detangling and deep conditioning on the weekend...sometimes just cowashing and deep conditioning on the weekend. So i doubt i'll be hitting HL this year 

I forgot how important it is for me to detangle at least every 3 days. My scalp was itching so bad...idk y but shed hair makes my head itch something fierce when i have too much of it. I detangled very thoroughly today and my scalp literally gasped for air and felt SO much better!

But this week im going to get back on my hair game


----------



## Lucia (Jun 15, 2013)

Well I was a little lazy and it's hot outside ad I'm doing insanity workouts 
so I didn't straighten my hair I did trim and I did do a stretched length check and Im probably grazing WL  YES!!


----------



## marta9227 (Jun 22, 2013)

Must preface this by saying sorry, no pics. I know, I hate that too! But I just discovered that soaking wet I'm about two inches from hip! And I'm sorry but  I count soaking wet lol! So I should definitely make it by year's end.

Sent from my right hand- I mean my Note 2 lol


----------



## mayoo (Jun 24, 2013)

I blow dried my hair two days ago and twisted it up just for a different look. Here's how it tured out + a length check  
I think I'm grazing WL now


----------



## Lucia (Jun 24, 2013)

mayoo said:


> I blow dried my hair two days ago and twisted it up just for a different look. Here's how it tured out + a length check
> I think I'm grazing WL now



Nice 
I think you're WL too congratz


----------



## Lucia (Jun 28, 2013)

Inspiration 


http://youtu.be/fRX81GsJg04


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 28, 2013)

Lucia said:


> Inspiration
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/fRX81GsJg04



Dag her hair is long and looks thick.
I didn't realize that was gunna be the whole video. I thought it was the opener and I was waiting for the talking to start and then alluvasudden it was over lol!


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 28, 2013)

Lucia your siggie is the best inspiration/motivation


----------



## mayoo (Jun 30, 2013)

I've decided to jump back on my low-carb lifestyle again. Can't wait to see if it has positive effects on my hair again this time  

I just unravelled my blown out twists and this is how it turned out:


----------



## marta9227 (Jun 30, 2013)

mayoo said:


> I've decided to jump back on my low-carb lifestyle again. Can't wait to see if it has positive effects on my hair again this time
> 
> I just unravelled my blown out twists and this is how it turned out:



I know that whenever I go high protein/low carb my hair grows like weeds! But It's hard to give up those carbs!

Sent from my right hand- I mean my Note 2 lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jun 30, 2013)

mayoo said:


> I've decided to jump back on my low-carb lifestyle again. Can't wait to see if it has positive effects on my hair again this time
> 
> I just unravelled my blown out twists and this is how it turned out:



Ooo that looks real good! I would love to do that & pin it up for work. *yummy*


----------



## Lucia (Jun 30, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> Dag her hair is long and looks thick.
> I didn't realize that was gunna be the whole video. I thought it was the opener and I was waiting for the talking to start and then alluvasudden it was over lol!



Teaser trailer  




Whimsy said:


> Lucia your siggie is the best inspiration/motivation



I'm glad you like it, that why I have it up there, I'm going to swing my hair like that when I reach goal  

But your siggy is inspirational too, your hair is looking FABULOUS!!!!! And your baby is the CUTENESS.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 1, 2013)

Lucia said:


> Inspiration
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/fRX81GsJg04


 
Whoa! Beautiful hair.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 1, 2013)

Whoops!  Forgot to say, I'm planning to henna and indigo tomorrow. I hate that it's such a long process but, I gotta do something about these grays sneaking into my hairline.


----------



## brg240 (Jul 1, 2013)

ladies i'm tbl/skimming tbl! I have to wash and straighten to trim. I plan to trim back to hl. I was supposed to trim in march but i got lazy  

Recently i've just been wetting my hair with water and sealing with sunflower oil. It's been feeling moist but it's too good to last. Also, it's a bit of a tangled mess. Wish me well on detangling.


NJoy your hair is gorgeous and amazing as ever. I'm always inspired by your growth


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 1, 2013)

I can't wait to be able to say im HL. I think once i reach WL im going to occupy my mind on something else and just take care of my hair...that way i can be surprised when i reach Hip.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 1, 2013)

SmilingElephant said:


> I can't wait to be able to say im HL. I think once i reach WL im going to occupy my mind on something else and just take care of my hair...that way i can be surprised when i reach Hip.



Me too!!!


----------



## NJoy (Jul 1, 2013)

brg240 said:


> ladies i'm tbl/skimming tbl! I have to wash and straighten to trim. I plan to trim back to hl. I was supposed to trim in march but i got lazy
> 
> Recently i've just been wetting my hair with water and sealing with sunflower oil. It's been feeling moist but it's too good to last. Also, it's a bit of a tangled mess. Wish me well on detangling.
> 
> ...


 
Wishing you luck.  But, erm... I guess we can expect pics...huh?


----------



## Lucia (Jul 2, 2013)

more inspirational drool worthy hair  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OU7Q_62Atg


----------



## Lucia (Jul 2, 2013)

brg240 said:


> ladies i'm tbl/skimming tbl! I have to wash and straighten to trim. I plan to trim back to hl. I was supposed to trim in march but i got lazy
> 
> Recently i've just been wetting my hair with water and sealing with sunflower oil. It's been feeling moist but it's too good to last. Also, it's a bit of a tangled mess. Wish me well on detangling.
> 
> ...



brg240

I hope you take some pics before your cut back to HL.
ARe you rinsing daily? weekly?


----------



## Lucia (Jul 2, 2013)

NJoy

WOW! @ your siggy pic, you'll be back at HL in no time.
Are you still using the same regimen?


----------



## NJoy (Jul 2, 2013)

Lucia said:


> more inspirational drool worthy hair
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OU7Q_62Atg


 
That texture. I can only dream.  My hair would stay on Diana status. Wow!




Lucia said:


> @NJoy
> 
> WOW! @ your siggy pic, you'll be back at HL in no time.
> Are you still using the same regimen?


 
Lucia

This time around I'm using all of my own concoctions. I'm cowashing 2x/wk, alternating between a moisturizing conditioner and a detoxing conditioner. I DC with steam weekly, tea rinse at each cowash and using my growth formula 3x/week.

Life has been really hectic with my dad's health and all so, I've been a little inconsistent lately but hope to up my hair game to daily growth formula use and maybe go back to daily cowashing. 

Oh, and I'm oil rinsing my hair with each cowash. I think that's definitely had a positive effect on detangling, which I do at each cowash (mostly finger detangling and then using a jumbo detangling comb).

Also, I'm using no heat and keeping my hair in twists or celie braids, pulling the ends up into a bun.

Today I'll be henna'g my hair, but only because I want to indigo the gray strands that are attempting to take over my hairline. Otherwise, I think this will be my first henna since I BC'd.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 2, 2013)

more inspiration

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sc-rlVrwNhY


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Uwd35d1Fm4

myth bustin tips

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hx5n93zdhlA&feature=c4-overview&list=UUlfeJt8fkYB-_Vf7OEtpd9Q


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 2, 2013)

Lucia said:


> NJoy
> 
> WOW! @ your siggy pic, you'll be back at HL in no time.
> Are you still using the same regimen?



Augh!!! I can't see siggie pics on my phone! I hate my life!! Too extreme?


----------



## NJoy (Jul 2, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Augh!!! I can't see siggie pics on my phone! I hate my life!! Too extreme?


 
pre_medicalrulz

Uh...yeah. -__-


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 2, 2013)

NJoy said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> Uh...yeah. -__-



Lmao!!!! 

#Swerve


----------



## brg240 (Jul 2, 2013)

NJoy said:


> Wishing you luck.  But, erm... I guess we can expect pics...huh?


Thanks detangled after a wash. Only took an hour 

Yes, I tried to take some Sunday but it's never been my forte. But I should get some sometime this week



Lucia said:


> brg240
> 
> I hope you take some pics before your cut back to HL.
> ARe you rinsing daily? weekly?


Lucia i will 

Pretty much daily for the last couple weeks, though a couple if times I skipped a day.


----------



## mayoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Update: Lately I’ve been feeling a bit depressed about my uneven or 'layered' hair; it is like this due to the fact that a couple of months after my BC I noticed that I had some heat damage from straightening back in May 12 and cut it out. But the thing is, these days I keep thinking how it looks odd that I’m grazing WL in the back but APL in the front :-/ I know that I’m being paranoid but I just feel like on the whole my hair doesn’t have that ‘grazing wl look’ if you know what I mean, as in it looks much shorter than it actually is. Especially when I watch the hair journeys of ladies such as Longhairdontcare2011 or Chime (HairCrush) because their hair always looks so full, thick, long and all the same length. I hope that my fast-growing front hair will continue to do just that and am considering keeping the back of my hair at WL until the front catches up. But then again, I have goals….. I dunno. I’m so confused :-/
Anyone else feeling this way? Or any suggestions??


----------



## Lucia (Jul 3, 2013)

mayoo said:


> Update: Lately I’ve been feeling a bit depressed about my uneven or 'layered' hair; it is like this due to the fact that a couple of months after my BC I noticed that I had some heat damage from straightening back in May 12 and cut it out. But the thing is, these days I keep thinking how it looks odd that I’m grazing WL in the back but APL in the front :-/ I know that I’m being paranoid but I just feel like on the whole my hair doesn’t have that ‘grazing wl look’ if you know what I mean, as in it looks much shorter than it actually is. Especially when I watch the hair journeys of ladies such as Longhairdontcare2011 or Chime (HairCrush) because their hair always looks so full, thick, long and all the same length. I hope that my fast-growing front hair will continue to do just that and am considering keeping the back of my hair at WL until the front catches up. But then again, I have goals….. I dunno. I’m so confused :-/
> Anyone else feeling this way? Or any suggestions??



mayoo
I say this with love ....




 snap out of it! 
Leave your hair alone 
I'm going to call it your hair is growing and you're makin progress a little unevenness is irrelavent don't self sabotage cause its not blunt you can make blunt thick ends as your goal after you claim full WL 
Trust me cutting back won fix unevenness it will grow back in the same layers again 
Just go with it.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 3, 2013)

mayoo said:


> Update: Lately I’ve been feeling a bit depressed about my uneven or 'layered' hair; it is like this due to the fact that a couple of months after my BC I noticed that I had some heat damage from straightening back in May 12 and cut it out. But the thing is, these days I keep thinking how it looks odd that I’m grazing WL in the back but APL in the front :-/ I know that I’m being paranoid but I just feel like on the whole my hair doesn’t have that ‘grazing wl look’ if you know what I mean, as in it looks much shorter than it actually is. Especially when I watch the hair journeys of ladies such as Longhairdontcare2011 or Chime (HairCrush) because their hair always looks so full, thick, long and all the same length. I hope that my fast-growing front hair will continue to do just that and am considering keeping the back of my hair at WL until the front catches up. But then again, I have goals….. I dunno. I’m so confused :-/
> Anyone else feeling this way? Or any suggestions??



mayoo
I say this with love ....




 snap out of it! 
Leave your hair alone 
I'm going to call it your hair is growing and you're makin progress a little unevenness is irrelavent don't self sabotage cause its not blunt you can make blunt thick ends as your goal after you claim full WL 
Trust me cutting back won fix unevenness it will grow back in the same layers again 
Just go with it.


----------



## Jewell (Jul 3, 2013)

mayoo said:


> Update: Lately I’ve been feeling a bit depressed about my uneven or 'layered' hair; it is like this due to the fact that a couple of months after my BC I noticed that I had some heat damage from straightening back in May 12 and cut it out. But the thing is, these days I keep thinking how it looks odd that I’m grazing WL in the back but APL in the front :-/ I know that I’m being paranoid but I just feel like on the whole my hair doesn’t have that ‘grazing wl look’ if you know what I mean, as in it looks much shorter than it actually is. Especially when I watch the hair journeys of ladies such as Longhairdontcare2011 or Chime (HairCrush) because their hair always looks so full, thick, long and all the same length. I hope that my fast-growing front hair will continue to do just that and am considering keeping the back of my hair at WL until the front catches up. But then again, I have goals….. I dunno. I’m so confused :-/
> Anyone else feeling this way? Or any suggestions??



Don't feel bad...my hair grows faster in the back middle no matter what. For YEARS I trimmed religiously to maintain a blunt hemline, then I realized my hair was just growing in unevenly anyway. So I stopped all that unnecessary trimming since I was never able to get longer than MBL trying to constantly maintain blunt ends. My hair grows in a "V" and used to grow in a "W" years ago. I have 3-4 "tails" of hair that grow faster than the bulk of all my hair and I just refuse to trim it off until I get to a goal length where I feel I want a sharper V or U blunt hemline. You can see what I mean about my hair here: http://public.fotki.com/JewellStar

I agree with Lucia

Don't bother cutting it until you reach your goal and want to maintain. It will just continue to grow like it wants and NO ONE on earth has hair that grows completely evenly as the follicles are all in different stages of growth, rest, or transition (anagen, telogen, catagen phases).  those women you mentioned might be micro-trimming to keep a relatively even look...people don't always disclose everything they do, even if they are seemingly transparent and forthcoming on YT vids. Just sayin!


----------



## Jewell (Jul 3, 2013)

NJoy said:


> Whoops!  Forgot to say, I'm planning to henna and indigo tomorrow. I hate that it's such a long process but, I gotta do something about these grays sneaking into my hairline.



Girl you betta than me! I have a LONG gray hair in the very front of my left temple, and I had literally forgotten about it for YEARS due to dyeing my hair with permanent color and using henna and indigo. I haven't seen that gray hair since I first discovered it in 2005. I have cut my hair a lot since then, but this hair is grey and fades to black where my henndigo is growing out. Guess I'd better start taking some Fo-Ti to prevent further graying. I'm too tired to henndigo often. Too messy and labor intensive. Good luck with yours!

P.s. love your hair! It's so pretty and thick!


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Jul 3, 2013)

NJoy said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> Uh...yeah. -__-





SmilingElephant said:


> Lmao!!!!
> 
> #Swerve



BOL!!!!!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 3, 2013)

Jewell said:


> Don't feel bad...my hair grows faster in the back middle no matter what. For YEARS I trimmed religiously to maintain a blunt hemline, then I realized my hair was just growing in unevenly anyway. So I stopped all that unnecessary trimming since I was never able to get longer than MBL trying to constantly maintain blunt ends. My hair grows in a "V" and used to grow in a "W" years ago. I have 3-4 "tails" of hair that grow faster than the bulk of all my hair and I just refuse to trim it off until I get to a goal length where I feel I want a sharper V or U blunt hemline. You can see what I mean about my hair here: http://public.fotki.com/JewellStar
> 
> I agree with Lucia
> 
> Don't bother cutting it until you reach your goal and want to maintain. It will just continue to grow like it wants and NO ONE on earth has hair that grows completely evenly as the follicles are all in different stages of growth, rest, or transition (anagen, telogen, catagen phases).  those women you mentioned might be micro-trimming to keep a relatively even look...people don't always disclose everything they do, even if they are seemingly transparent and forthcoming on YT vids. Just sayin!



That's true and haircrush does have a video showing her doing a trimm S&D on her ends so she does trimm to keep it at that longer length pgneicey does his too 
I'm sure a lot of ladies do this without thinking its just dusting


----------



## LaVgirl (Jul 4, 2013)

Update: I started taking omega-3 fish oil again at the beginning of June. I notice a difference in my skin (yay!) but not really in my hair. Seems like hip bone length is soo close and yet so far away. It looks like my hair is not even moving so hopefully these braids will give me a good 1-2 inches to reach it. It's my own hair, of course. They hang to about BSL/MBL. (I'm feeling like I want to run a flat iron over the curly ends to add more length but I will resist!) Took about 17-18 hours total. 8 hours on Saturday, and 10 hours on Tuesday, give or take a few minutes. I want to leave them in till at least September. I'm not planning to do a full washing at all... can't afford to waste all that time sitting on my poor behind!  I'll spritz my braids (and scalp, as needed) and moisturize every couple of days.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 4, 2013)

NJoy said:


> That texture. I can only dream.  My hair would stay on Diana status. Wow!


 

NJoy

I think a good twist out will give you that looser curl look for more length twist out on blow-dried stretched hair.   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFMkR6MZgOY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gLJlfK3kwA


----------



## brg240 (Jul 6, 2013)

mayoo said:


> Update: Lately I’ve been feeling a bit depressed about my uneven or 'layered' hair; it is like this due to the fact that a couple of months after my BC I noticed that I had some heat damage from straightening back in May 12 and cut it out. But the thing is, these days I keep thinking how it looks odd that I’m grazing WL in the back but APL in the front :-/ I know that I’m being paranoid but I just feel like on the whole my hair doesn’t have that ‘grazing wl look’ if you know what I mean, as in it looks much shorter than it actually is. Especially when I watch the hair journeys of ladies such as Longhairdontcare2011 or Chime (HairCrush) because their hair always looks so full, thick, long and all the same length. I hope that my fast-growing front hair will continue to do just that and am considering keeping the back of my hair at WL until the front catches up. But then again, I have goals….. I dunno. I’m so confused :-/
> Anyone else feeling this way? Or any suggestions??


mayoo I had (well have) uneven hair too. I had a setback while i transitioned and some of it broke off and the other part i cut out of frustration  You're fortunate that your front is fast growing b/c my shorter section is not. :/ 

What I did/do is cut my hair in stages. Like a 2-4" every 6 months (approximatly sometimes I don't) and this has been going on for 2-3 years? 

let me dig up a pic.(this is from last year?) Everything is working against that section. It's not only much much shorter, it's a tighter curl pattern and the hair that it's next too is very fast growing.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 6, 2013)

Jewell said:


> Girl you betta than me! I have a LONG gray hair in the very front of my left temple, and I had literally forgotten about it for YEARS due to dyeing my hair with permanent color and using henna and indigo. I haven't seen that gray hair since I first discovered it in 2005. I have cut my hair a lot since then, but this hair is grey and fades to black where my henndigo is growing out. Guess I'd better start taking some Fo-Ti to prevent further graying. I'm too tired to henndigo often. Too messy and labor intensive. Good luck with yours!
> 
> P.s. love your hair! It's so pretty and thick!



Jewell

Girl, I hadn't hendigo'd in over a year because of the while messy process. Indigo is so messy that I only did my hairline and the rest of my hair has red highlights. Yeah. I didn't think that one through. Ah well

Thanx for the compliment.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 6, 2013)

Jewell said:


> Girl you betta than me! I have a LONG gray hair in the very front of my left temple, and I had literally forgotten about it for YEARS due to dyeing my hair with permanent color and using henna and indigo. I haven't seen that gray hair since I first discovered it in 2005. I have cut my hair a lot since then, but this hair is grey and fades to black where my henndigo is growing out. Guess I'd better start taking some Fo-Ti to prevent further graying. I'm too tired to henndigo often. Too messy and labor intensive. Good luck with yours!
> 
> P.s. love your hair! It's so pretty and thick!



Jewell

Girl, I hadn't hendigo'd in over a year because of the while messy process. Indigo is so messy that I only did my hairline and the rest of my hair has red highlights. Yeah. I didn't think that one through. Ah well. 

Thanx for the compliment.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 9, 2013)

HL hair

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cQf3GKd7-mk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DNCoKWJM0Bw


----------



## miracles11 (Jul 10, 2013)

Hanging in there and wishing everyone a healthy hair journey.  Hip length or die!! (but not really..)


----------



## mayoo (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey ladies, coming at you with some comparison pics today  
The older pics were taken in Decemer 2012 and recent ones were a few days ago (July 2013) 
So there's a 7 months difference


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 10, 2013)

Still truckin along

After reaching APL curly i have regained my enthusiasm in my hair care. Im back to co washing daily and im starting to seal my leave in with oil. Im also being more consistent with taking my prenatals as im wondering if that played a role in my growth...bc i was really consistent with them for a while and then i seriously slacked. 

So perhaps i can get to scraping whip length by the end of the year! <---i love this smiley!


----------



## Lucia (Jul 13, 2013)

Denmipixie, beautiful curls, more inspiration

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PZ4nnw45F8&feature=g-high-u


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 15, 2013)

What prenatal are up taking?  I used to take prenatals but just switched to a different womens multi vit because the prenatal I was taking didnt have biotin in it!  It was weird, the first prenatal I've seen with out it really.  But I like the brand because they're the best gummies I've had.  See I used to take little kid vit but I've noticed they have lowered the dose of biotin and folic acid in those and instead are giving me breast milk vit which I'm pretty sure I dont need  lol

Plus the little kid gummies are getting gross.  Flintstone kids gummies where the bomb and now they're all hard >.<

But the gummies I have now have everything I want and are soft and yummy.

I could just be a grown up and take the pills which are cheaper and have everything I need...  But I've decided to not be a grown up any more lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 15, 2013)

Lucia said:


> Denmipixie, beautiful curls, more inspiration
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PZ4nnw45F8&feature=g-high-u




I love her hair!!!  But 45 min?!  Nah gangsta.

She has the texture my hair used to be when I was younger before i started relaxing.  That was the texture I was hoping for when I transitioned but ended up with something looser for some reason (age/scalp damage/punishment from the hair gods).

I wish my curls were a tad bit tighter like hers.  My curls just kind of flop around and do what they please on said day lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 15, 2013)

Lucia how much do you think that girl in your siggie weighs?  I'm like obsessed with her waist but I know I can only get ye so small before I start looking sick lmfao


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 15, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> What prenatal are up taking?  I used to take prenatals but just switched to a different womens multi vit because the prenatal I was taking didnt have biotin in it!  It was weird, the first prenatal I've seen with out it really.  But I like the brand because they're the best gummies I've had.  See I used to take little kid vit but I've noticed they have lowered the dose of biotin and folic acid in those and instead are giving me breast milk vit which I'm pretty sure I dont need  lol
> 
> Plus the little kid gummies are getting gross.  Flintstone kids gummies where the bomb and now they're all hard >.<
> 
> ...



Chile....i take the Nature's Valley prenatals from Walmart....nothin fancy.


----------



## mayoo (Jul 15, 2013)

All twisted up for the next weeks  
Applying coconut oil to ends every few days and that's it


----------



## Lucia (Jul 15, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> I love her hair!!!  But 45 min?!  Nah gangsta.
> 
> She has the texture my hair used to be when I was younger before i started relaxing.  That was the texture I was hoping for when I transitioned but ended up with something looser for some reason (age/scalp damage/punishment from the hair gods).
> 
> I wish my curls were a tad bit tighter like hers.  My curls just kind of flop around and do what they please on said day lol




Mz.MoMo5235


  yes she just kept on talking 

About the siggy pic you should go by proportions not focus on her exact weight  because she could weigh from 120 to 155 depending on her frame and muscle mass height 
now waist measurement she might be 26 in or 30 depends on her hip to waist ratio what's important is the hip to waist ratio you probably want the smaller waist hourglass look figure out what your safest weight is on the low range for your height build frame  and its not always weight sometimes you can out weigh someone and have a smaller waist also look up some waist whittling exercises they really work well with some reg cardio
What gave me my smallest waist to date was a combo hybrid of  winsor Pilates  running  and power 90  my waist was 26in then and im a pear shape so my hips make my waist look  smaller than it really is now I'm trying to get it back since I fell off 
So add winsor Pilates to your routine 3 x a week it will thin out your waist


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 16, 2013)

SmilingElephant said:


> Chile....i take the Nature's Valley prenatals from Walmart....nothin fancy.



The non-fancy ones are usually the best honestly.  I got really great results from some vitamins I used to get for free from my doc just for taking a silly folic acid test.  I'd get a years worth of these vitamins and it was the same silly written test every year lol 

The only reason I'm spending good money on vitamins is cause I like the gummies lmao. Spending all this extra cash so I can pretend I'm getting a snack in the morning.  I'm a mess


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Jul 16, 2013)

Lucia said:


> @Mz.MoMo5235
> 
> 
> yes she just kept on talking
> ...



You are very right about the whole proportion thing.  I believe that's what my biggest issue is.  I dont have hips unless I'm fat lol.  But when I lose weight the first place it drops from are my hips and thighs.  

I actually have the winsors pilates but I really didnt do it like I'm supposed to because I felt like my positions werent being done correctly so I wasnt getting any results.  I need to just take a pilates beginners class so I can have someone let me know I'm doing stuff right and then do it at home.  Or get back into belly dancing.  With my walk/jog I'm doing daily mixed with belly dancing 3x a week I should be good.

I need to just lose the fat then figure out how to bulk up my thighs and booty with out them looking manly lmao 


ok ok enough hijacking this thread


----------



## tamm (Jul 18, 2013)

I did a light flat iron to check ends and a trim here is my update


----------



## Lucia (Jul 21, 2013)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> You are very right about the whole proportion thing.  I believe that's what my biggest issue is.  I dont have hips unless I'm fat lol.  But when I lose weight the first place it drops from are my hips and thighs.
> 
> I actually have the winsors pilates but I really didnt do it like I'm supposed to because I felt like my positions werent being done correctly so I wasnt getting any results.  I need to just take a pilates beginners class so I can have someone let me know I'm doing stuff right and then do it at home.  Or get back into belly dancing.  With my walk/jog I'm doing daily mixed with belly dancing 3x a week I should be good.
> 
> ...



Mz.MoMo5235

Squats, lunges, weighted squats, etc...


----------



## Lucia (Jul 25, 2013)

Inspiration 

1ballerina @ CL

http://youtu.be/lAb5qzxX60U


----------



## Lucia (Jul 26, 2013)

Knee length inspiration says don't cut your hair

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6R6q0rSha6o


----------



## Lucia (Jul 26, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yww-hr1rdb8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G8Po7LHlaA


----------



## Lucia (Jul 30, 2013)

Sistawithrealhair part 1 wash n go oil and conditioner -no gel

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YjwKJ_2N-M

part 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Oejmy9L8CY

 her hair


----------



## Lucia (Aug 4, 2013)

Natural Niecey- braid out 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJey1sWPy-4


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 4, 2013)

Alright ladies, yall quiet. You have 4 months before progress pics!


----------



## marta9227 (Aug 5, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Alright ladies, yall quiet. You have 4 months before progress pics!



I think I'll make it but I may be grazing. You've already made it right?

Sent from my right hand- I mean my Note 2 lol


----------



## mayoo (Aug 5, 2013)

I don't know if I can make it by December. I'll probably be full HL/Grazing tailbone by next summer  



**ION, I have so many pics that I wanted to share with you guys over the last couple of weeks but I took them on my new camera which produces pics at around 4.5mb whic are too big for this site. So until I figure out how to re-size them I'll have to just keep the pics on my computer 
Does anyone ele re-size pics?? What do you use??


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 5, 2013)

marta9227 said:


> I think I'll make it but I may be grazing. You've already made it right?
> 
> Sent from my right hand- I mean my Note 2 lol



Nah I might be full WHIP!


----------



## Lucia (Aug 5, 2013)

pre_medicalrulz said:


> Nah I might be full WHIP!



pre_medicalrulz

What you've been holding out on us 
You're full whip and now you say it where are your pics missy?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 5, 2013)

Lucia said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> What you've been holding out on us
> You're full whip and now you say it where are your pics missy?



No, at the end of the year I said I MIGHT be full WHIP.


----------



## marta9227 (Aug 5, 2013)

Lucia said:


> pre_medicalrulz
> 
> What you've been holding out on us
> You're full whip and now you say it where are your pics missy?



I agree! We need some up update pics from pre_medicalrulz for motivation and inspiration! Pictures! Pictures!

Sent from my right hand- I mean my Note 2 lol


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 5, 2013)

marta9227 said:


> I agree! We need some up update pics from pre_medicalrulz for motivation and inspiration! Pictures! Pictures!
> 
> Sent from my right hand- I mean my Note 2 lol



OOoooOOO Ya'll troublemakers!


----------



## mayoo (Aug 9, 2013)

Thought I'd update you ladies on my regimen, not quite sure what it was when I last posted it but I've pretty much gone back to basics and my hair is loving it!
*New regimen: *
*Co-wash every 5-10 days 
Detangle with tons of conditioner with fingers & wide-tooth comb*(had been using my fingers only up until a week ago but I think going back to the comb will be better for me. Finger detangling doesn’t really get all of the tangles…. And takes a lot longer) 
*DC for a couple of hours 
Apply leave-in + Style in medium-large twists *(realised that there wasn’t a point to styling in small-medium twists when I only wear them for a few days + larger twists usually = less tangles for me) 
*Shampoo around every month*

Products: 
Shampoo- 
*Superdrug anti-dandruff shampoo 
Head and shoulders anti-dandruff shampoo *
Conditioner- 
*Tesco Smooth Coconut Conditioner*
DC-
Au*brey Organics White Camellia *
Leave-in- 
*Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture *

SN: I finally found a website where I can re-size pics So here are the ones that I couldn’t upload before


----------



## Lucia (Aug 14, 2013)

And I thought I had shrinkage


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'll make HL by the end of the year, but I'll be okay with that. I straightened my hair on Sunday and am very satisfied with my waist-length hair. I never thought I'd say this, but I'm more than happy with this length right now 

I will continue to take care of it, take my supplements, and buy it nice things.


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Aug 15, 2013)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I'm not sure if I'll make HL by the end of the year, but I'll be okay with that. I straightened my hair on Sunday and am very satisfied with my waist-length hair. I never thought I'd say this, but I'm more than happy with this length right now
> 
> I will continue to take care of it, take my supplements, and buy it nice things.



Congrats on reaching WL! I still wanna see pics!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Aug 20, 2013)

My husband helped me do a length check and I am 1/4" from HL and my shortest layer is MBL! I am really excited to claim HL by December that gives me plenty of time and a small trim.


----------



## Lucia (Aug 20, 2013)

ShawnC said:


> My husband helped me do a length check and I am 1/4" from HL and my shortest layer is MBL! I am really excited to claim HL by December that gives me plenty of time and a small trim.



ShawnC

WOW congratz you're almost there, looking good mammi


----------



## Lucia (Aug 20, 2013)

Forever in Bloom said:


> I'm not sure if I'll make HL by the end of the year, but I'll be okay with that. I straightened my hair on Sunday and am very satisfied with my waist-length hair. I never thought I'd say this, but I'm more than happy with this length right now
> 
> I will continue to take care of it, take my supplements, and buy it nice things.





pre_medicalrulz said:


> Congrats on reaching WL! I still wanna see pics!



Forever in Bloom


ITA w pre_medicalrulz


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Aug 26, 2013)

Lucia said:


> Forever in Bloom
> 
> 
> ITA w pre_medicalrulz



Just got back from my vacation in New York and saw this - I'll see what I can pull up. I think I can pull up some pics.


----------



## Lucia (Sep 2, 2013)

So ladies what are you going to do when you reach HL?   I'm going to keep growing to TL and maintain  Of course this goal is subject to change


----------



## marta9227 (Sep 4, 2013)

Flat Ironed after six months!  Need to wrap it tonight to get rid of some of the bulk. I think I can make grazing hip by the end of the year if I really take care of my hair!

Sent from my right hand- I mean my Note 2 lol


----------



## tamm (Sep 4, 2013)

It looks like you are grazing HL now!!!!! You mean you will be full HL maybe even TBL by the end of the year LOL!!!! Great Job, your hair is beautiful.


----------



## marta9227 (Sep 5, 2013)

tamm Thank you so much!  No one IRL understands, they're just like "hey your hair's long" and I'm like "I'm x amount of inches away from hip length!" and they're like "OK? well, your hair's long" which is nice but only you ladies understand the length milestones and the attention to detail with routine and regimen and on and on... I love LHCF!

Sent from my right hand- I mean my Note 2 lol


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Sep 24, 2013)

I am now grazing HL with my longest layer! I am excited to flat iron 

All of you ladies are an inspiration.


----------



## LaVgirl (Oct 1, 2013)

I started the braid removal process yesterday and boy, oh, boy, takes me about 50 mins to unravel 10 braids... I'm doing a little each day so I won't get impatient and start ripping out hair. Anyway, I couldn't resist doing a little length check with the section I've taken out so far. And I think maybe I am grazing HBL! So excited to straighten in December!


----------



## marta9227 (Oct 2, 2013)

LaVgirl said:


> I started the braid removal process yesterday and boy, oh, boy, takes me about 50 mins to unravel 10 braids... I'm doing a little each day so I won't get impatient and start ripping out hair. Anyway, I couldn't resist doing a little length check with the section I've taken out so far. And I think maybe I am grazing HBL! So excited to straighten in December!



You are there girl! Congrats!

Sent from my right hand- I mean my Note 2 lol


----------



## tamm (Oct 11, 2013)

LaVgirl you hair is absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## LaVgirl (Oct 11, 2013)

tamm Thank you so much!! So is yours!


----------



## Lucia (Oct 13, 2013)

LaVgirl said:


> I started the braid removal process yesterday and boy, oh, boy, takes me about 50 mins to unravel 10 braids... I'm doing a little each day so I won't get impatient and start ripping out hair. Anyway, I couldn't resist doing a little length check with the section I've taken out so far. And I think maybe I am grazing HBL! So excited to straighten in December!



Nice progress 
You will definitely be full HL by DEC


----------



## Naturelie (Oct 13, 2013)

LaVgirl said:


> I started the braid removal process yesterday and boy, oh, boy, takes me about 50 mins to unravel 10 braids... I'm doing a little each day so I won't get impatient and start ripping out hair. Anyway, I couldn't resist doing a little length check with the section I've taken out so far. And I think maybe I am grazing HBL! So excited to straighten in December!


 
What a gorgeous head of hair LaVgirl!!


----------



## LaVgirl (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks, guys!!! I finally feel like my hair is getting somewhere!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't think I'm going to make it by Dec. I think I'm going to join the 2014 challenge also. this is my hair after my texlax about 2 weeks ago The top of my shorts is my hip. For some reason my elbows are at my hip and not my waisterplexed


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Oct 16, 2013)

Ms. Tiki said:


> I don't think I'm going to make it by Dec. I think I'm going to join the 2014 challenge also. this is my hair after my texlax about 2 weeks ago The top of my shorts is my hip. For some reason my elbows are at my hip and not my waisterplexed



Looking good!!!!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks! Still don't think I'm gonna make it!


----------



## brg240 (Nov 10, 2013)

this hasn't been updated in about a month how is everyone doing?


----------



## ManeStreet (Nov 13, 2013)

I joined the 2014 challenge. I still 3 inches for hip length. I've been maintaining as waist length and trimmed my ends. I'm very happy with my thickness and my ends so maybe I will make hip by June


----------



## ilong (Nov 13, 2013)

LaVgirl, ShawnC, marta9227, Ms. Tiki

You all have beautiful hair - thank you for sharing your progress!

Good luck to all of you on meeting your Hip Length Goal!


----------



## Ms. Tiki (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you! ilong


----------



## marta9227 (Nov 15, 2013)

Yeah I've still got an inch to go in a month and a half. It's possible, but I'm thinking I  hit grazing in January.


----------



## marta9227 (Nov 15, 2013)

No idea why my photos are always sideways, can anyone shed some light on that?


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Nov 20, 2013)

ilong said:


> LaVgirl, ShawnC, marta9227, Ms. Tiki
> 
> You all have beautiful hair - thank you for sharing your progress!
> 
> Good luck to all of you on meeting your Hip Length Goal!



Thank you!


----------



## Lucia (Nov 22, 2013)

marta9227 said:


> No idea why my photos are always sideways, can anyone shed some light on that?



marta9227

Try turning them on your computer in edit mode before uploading them before you trim them make a duplicate to be safe hth


----------



## marta9227 (Nov 23, 2013)

Lucia thanks I'll do that!


----------



## Blessedwithabundance14 (Nov 26, 2013)

Okay ladies. i did a length check and my hair has not reach HL, but should be in early 2014. The ends have thickened up and it is more even. So hopefully I will reach HL soon.


----------



## Lucia (Dec 10, 2013)

Well I had already joined the HL 2014 thread when I joined here I wasn't sure  when I would make it. Well I haven't straitened my hair almost this whole year I will do an official length check this month but I was still WL when I did a stretched check last month. 

I know I'm making HL TL this year for sure. I'm claiming it into existence


----------



## marta9227 (Dec 12, 2013)

Longest layer touching hl (top of my pants)! I have layers, so my shortest layer is BSL, the next layer is MBL and I'm claiming grazing because my longest layer is touching hip. (waist was where my unfortunate fat rolls are in the picture, I'm short torsoed so my distance to hip wasn't too far) So my question is this: who's going to start the tailbone 2014 challenge?


----------



## pre_medicalrulz (Feb 10, 2014)

marta9227 said:


> Longest layer touching hl (top of my pants)! I have layers, so my shortest layer is BSL, the next layer is MBL and I'm claiming grazing because my longest layer is touching hip. (waist was where my unfortunate fat rolls are in the picture, I'm short torsoed so my distance to hip wasn't too far) So my question is this: who's going to start the tailbone 2014 challenge?



Congrats. I believe there is one already. Its joined w/  HL


----------

